# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Jean Nicoli [Pasiphae Palace, Pasiphae]

## jumpman

To pasifah palace vrisketai apo shmera sto limani tou peiraia profanws gia thn ethsia tou.Amesws meta tha antikatasthsei to Festos Palace sthn grammh Peiraias-Hrakleio.To omorfo auto karavi kleinei pia ta 10 xronia zwhs kai einai to 3 neoteukto ploio kata seira meta to Aretousa kai to Ikaros Palace twn Minoikwn.Htan molis xtes otan eixe erthei ston Peiraia gia na parousistei ston kosmo kai na ginoun ta egkainia tou.Htan to pio poluteles karavi ekeinh thn epoxh.Thumamai eixe ginei kai kapoia ekpomph tou mega panw sto ploio tote pou edeixne thn poluteleia tou.Nomizw thn elegan prive.Oloi milousan gia to tote Pasifah poso poluteles, grhgoro, aneto kai omorfo ploio htan.Edw kai 2 photos pou exw travhksei egw sto prwto kai monadiko taksidi mou me auto to apisteuto ploio.Anamenw me agwnia to deutero mou taksidi se liges meres apo Hrakleio gia Peiraia.

----------


## Apostolos

Το πρασινάκι του πήγαινε περισσότερο! Τώρα η τσιμινιέρα φαντάζει τεράστιο block

----------


## jumpman

De tha diafwnisw mazi sou.To prasino kai o prigkipas me ta krina phgaine se ola ta ploia twn minoikwn polu perissotero.

----------


## Apostolos

Μετά το meeting πήγαμε και για φώτο...
PASIFAE PALACE.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Με το βαπορι εχω κανει μονο δυο ταξιδια την μεγαλη τεταρτη 23/4/2003 και την τριτη του Πασχα 29/4/2003.Το πρωτο Πατρα-Κερκυρα το δευτερο Κερκυρα-Πατρα.Ειδικα το Κερκυρα-Πατρα ηταν απολαυση γιατι ταξιδευαμε ημερα.Ειναι ενα πολυ ωραιο καραβι,το πρωτο που ξεπερασε τα 200 μετρα μηκος μαζι με το αδερφο του,καλοσυντηρημενο και συνεπες στη γραμμη του εδω και χρονια.Ισως να ηθελε λιγη ακομη ταχυτητα (maximum 27),παντα σε σχεση με τα ακομα νεοτερα του.Θεωρω παντως πως απο τη νεα γενια μεγαλων ferries ειναι το πιο αρμονικο στο ματι μαζι με το Olympic Champion.Αλλωστε ειναι και κοντοξαδερφα.

----------


## manolis m.

Simfwnw apolitws. Iswn einai to omorfotero ploio tis Adriatikis.Kai ws pros thn taxythta an den kanw lathos kai to naupigeio kai i etairia deinoun megisti sta 27.

----------


## jumpman

Alhtheuei oti sto partheniko tou taksidi gia Italia eixe ena sovaro atuxhma?Nomizw eixa akousei oti eixe vrei se ufalo kai eixe skistei h karina tou se magalo mhkos me kinduno akoma kai na vouliaksei.Mporei na to epivevaiwsei kapoios an gnwrisei kati gia auto h htan apla mia pseutikh istoria?

----------


## Kalloni

Ετσι ειναι. Κηνυγιοντανε με το Σουπερφαστ ΙΙΙ και επεσε πανω στα περιστερια. Αν δεν ητανε καινουριο σημερα το σαμινα θα ηταν πταισμα απο νεκρους. Ευτυχως εγιναν ολα σωστα ειναι και η εταιρια σοβαρη και σωθηκε ο κοσμος και το βαπορι. Κλασικα μονο ο καπετανιος την πληρωσε παλι

----------


## manolis m.

Nai ontws..etsi eixe ginei...ksereis kaneis gia poso tha katsei sto Hrakleio ?

----------


## Apostolos

Σήμερα στον Πειραιά!
DOLPHIN @ PASIFAE PALACE.jpg

----------


## jumpman

Nomizw tha katsei gia kamia dekaria meres.Den eimai sigouros.

----------


## jumpman

To Psifah palace vrisketai sthn Eleusina opou perimenei na anevei sth deksamenh

----------


## kalypso

P1010163.jpg

το Πασιφάη Παλάς στο λιμάνι της Βενετίας!

----------


## scoufgian

> P1010163.jpg
> 
> το Πασιφάη Παλάς στο λιμάνι της Βενετίας!


πολυ ωραια φωτο

----------


## OLENI

ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΑΒΗΓΜΕΝΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΕΥΚΑ ΟΡΗ?

----------


## kalypso

Ναι! Ημέρα Σάββατο όπου το Πασιφάη έφευγε μία ώρα αργότερα.

----------


## jumpman

To Pasifah vrisketai kai pali ston Peiraia meta apo ton deksamenismo tou sthn Eleusina.

----------


## JASON12345

Και πότε θα γυρίσει πίσω?

----------


## scoufgian

απ οτι βλεπω το πασιφαη πιανει απο σημερα δουλεια.πηρε τη θεση του φαιστος παλας ,πισω απο το ταξιαρχη.παρ ολα αυτα το ΥΕΝ εξακολουθει να χει στα δρομολογια το φαιστος παλας για σημερα κυριακη:-o

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το βαπορι ανεβαινει σημερα απο Ηρακλειο και παραπλεοντας την Αττικη πηγαινει με 26,1 κομβους!!! :Confused:  Πραγματικα πολυ μεγαλη ταχυτητα και αδικαιολογητη για τη γραμμη θα ελεγα...Παλαιοτερα ειχα ακουσει φημες οτι ειχε χασει αρκετη απο την ταχυτητα του ( maximum 27 οταν ηταν νεοτευκτο) αλλα απ' οτι φαινεται μια χαρα παει παρα τα 10 κουραστικα χρονια που εχει στην πλατη του. :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Εμένα πάντως μου αρέσει τρελά!!!
PASIFAE PALACE.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Εμένα πάντως μου αρέσει τρελά!!!
> PASIFAE PALACE.jpg


αψογος ο αποστολος......

----------


## JASON12345

Ευτυχώς δεν τ :Very Happy: ον έπιασαν αυτήν την φορά.

----------


## Apostolos

Μου έκανε άσχημη εντύπωση η κατάργηση του clamm shell... Στην Ελλάδα επιμένουμε να δουλεύουμε τα πλοία με την πρύμη... Τόσο ηλήθιοι είναι οι άλλοι που επιμένουν να δένουν με ΚΑΙ την πλώρη!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Θα στειλω φωτογραφια του βαποριου αλλα μολις επιστρεψω στα Χανια.Για να καταλβετε την τρελα,πηγα στο Ηρακλειο χθες Δευτερα 11/2 για να ταξιδεψω με το βαπορι.Ειχε πολυ καιρο αλλα το βαπορι ηταν πραγματικο λεωφορειο...Δεν μπορω να στειλω φωτογραφια απο Αθηνα μολις κατεβω ομως θα στειλω...

----------


## captain 83

Τελευταία αναχώρηση σήμερα της Πασιφάης από Ηράκλειο για Πειραιά, μιας και θα αντικατασταθεί από το Φαιστός.

----------


## giannisk88

Πήγα το απόγευμα λιμάνι και το φωτογράφισα μιάς και μας φεύγει να μας ξαναπάει στα ξένα!!


DSC00099.JPG

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Οπως εγραψα και παραπανω ταξιδεψα με το βαπορι το βραδυ τις 11/2/2008 απο Ηρακλειο για Πειραια επειδη ηθελα να το ξαναδω.Μπορω να πω οτι το ταξιδεμα του για τον καιρο που ειχε (βοριας 8+ και με τη θαλασσα μερες ανταριασμενη αρα και με μεγαλο υψος κυματος) ηταν εκνευριστικα σταθερο.Ειπα και εγω οτι θα ειχα πικαντικο ταξιδι και αυτο τιποτα βραχος...Μολις κατεβηκα λοιπον στον Πειραια πηγα μια βολτα μεχρι μπροστα.Να τα αποτελεσματα...


Pisiphae_Palace_12_2_2008_Peiraias.JPG

Pisiphae_Palace_12_2_2008_Peiraias_2.JPG

----------


## giannisk88

χαχαχαχα!!!Τόσο σταθερό!!!
Φοβερές φωτο φίλε!!

----------


## scoufgian

η πρωτη σου φωτογραφια φιλε nionio ειναι ολα τα λεφτα.μπραβο

----------


## Leo

Ο scoufgian σχολίασε την πρώτη φωτογραφία. Εγώ Captain_Nionios θα σχολιάσω την δέυτερη, αφού πώ ότι είναι και οι δυό πολύ καλές. Έτσι όπως είναι βαμμένο το πλοίο (κόκκινο και κόκκινο σκούρο χαλημότερα) σε συνδυασμό με την γωνία που έχεις τραβίξει τη φωτογραφία, μου δίνει την εντύπωση ότι ο βολβός (η μπάλα) του πλοίου ανήκει στο διπλανό βαπόρι (που δεν υπάρχει) και όχι στο Πασιφάη  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αντε αντε παιδια.Μια φορα στο τοσο ανεβαινω ΑΘηνα και κανω οτι μπορω για να βγαλω καμια φωτογραφια.Τρεχτε οσο μπορειτε να βαζετε και εσεις πολλες μιας που ειστε κοντα...

----------


## giannisk88

> Ο scoufgian σχολίασε την πρώτη φωτογραφία. Εγώ Captain_Nionios θα σχολιάσω την δέυτερη, αφού πώ ότι είναι και οι δυό πολύ καλές. Έτσι όπως είναι βαμμένο το πλοίο (κόκκινο και κόκκινο σκούρο χαλημότερα) σε συνδυασμό με την γωνία που έχεις τραβίξει τη φωτογραφία, μου δίνει την εντύπωση ότι ο βολβός (η μπάλα) του πλοίου ανήκει στο διπλανό βαπόρι (που δεν υπάρχει) και όχι στο Πασιφάη .


Χαχαχα!!Εχεις δίκιο!!!Βασικά και εμένα στη δεύτερη φωτό μου κάνει εντύπωση το πααααααααρα πολύ όμορφο σχήμα της πλώρης!!!Η καμπύλη πού κάνει στην πάνω μερία μέχρι το βολβό!!πολύ τέλειο!!!

----------


## JASON12345

> Αντε αντε παιδια.Μια φορα στο τοσο ανεβαινω ΑΘηνα και κανω οτι μπορω για να βγαλω καμια φωτογραφια.Τρεχτε οσο μπορειτε να βαζετε και εσεις πολλες μιας που ειστε κοντα...


Όταν ένα άτομο είναι στερημένο... :Very Happy: 
Εγώ έχω λαχτάρα να βγάζω φωτογραφίες και δεν έχω ούτε μηχανή

----------


## jumpman

Paidia ontws to ploio einai para polu stathero.Egw eixa taksidepsei me 9 bofor sthn Adriatikh me ton vapora kai den katalavame polla.Tha pw epishs oti exei para polla ekswterika katastrwmata gia neo vapori.Mporei aneta na kaneis mia megalh volta eksw kai auto pou mou aresei polu einai oti erxesai se epafh me thn terastia tziminiera tou.

----------


## .voyager

> Tha pw epishs oti exei para polla ekswterika katastrwmata gia neo vapori.Mporei aneta na kaneis mia megalh volta eksw kai auto pou mou aresei polu einai oti erxesai se epafh me thn terastia tziminiera tou.


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο jumpman. Όπως και το αδερφό του, είναι ότι πρέπει για να καθίσεις στο κατάστρωμα τους, ιδίως το καλοκαίρι, που -προσωπικά- μέσα σχεδόν καθόλου δε μένω!). Όσες φορές έχω ταξιδέψει μαζί τους (Πάτρα - Κέρκυρα, κι αντιστόφως), εδώ τη βγάζω, με το mp3 και τη φωτογραφική: 

DSC00259.JPGDSC00238.JPG

DSC00240.JPG

Το αγαπημένο μου σημείο μέσα είναι τα τραπεζάκια στην τεράστια τζαμαρία (που έχουν και τα ξαδέλφια της ΑΝΕΚ), αλλά και στο σαλόνι με τα μεγάλα φινιστρίνια. Είναι τέλειο να βάζεις την πολυθρόνα κολλητά σε αυτά, να ακουμπάς στο πλάι και να βλέπεις τα κύματα να σκάνε, όταν έχει καιρό...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

DSC00012.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

*ΥΠΕΡΟΧΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ* φίλε voyager !!!!!

Ειδικά η πρώτη, και η τελευταία !!!!!  :Very Happy: 

Συγχαρητήρια για το πραγματικό φωτορεπορτάζ, φίλε.  :Wink:

----------


## .voyager

> Συγχαρητήρια για το πραγματικό φωτορεπορτάζ, φίλε.


Euxaristw, na 'sai kala, espresso.

----------


## captain 83

Καλά ταξίδια από την Πάτρα πλέον (χθές ξεκίνησε) για Κέρκυρα-Ηγουμενίτσα-Βενετία, του χρόνου να μαστε καλά να το ξαναδούμε Πειραιά.

----------


## a.molos

Πασιφάη χωρίς παλάτι στο δίαυλο Ηογυμενίτσας.

----------


## jumpman

Απλά φοβερή φωτογραφία.Το πλοίο είναι τέλειο.

----------


## Leo

Είναι όντως ωραία η φωτό, αλλά για τα δικά μου γούστα το προτιμώ με τα σημερινά του χρώματα και τα κόκκινα σειρήτια του.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Στις προηγούμενες φώτο είδα οτι στην πλώρη υπάρχει μια καμπύλη γραμμή.Λέτε να είναι κρυφός καταπέλτης?

----------


## μιχαλης79

Το πλοιο απο την ναυπηγηση του ειχε πλωριο καταπελτη, που μετα τον σφραγισαν για δικους τους λογους

----------


## Leo

Ένας βασικός λόγος σφραγίσματος του visor (πλωριός καταπέλτης), κατα την γνώμη μου είναι ότι αν δνε χρησιμοποιείται δεν υπάρχει λόγος να λερώνει την πλώρη με τρξίματα σκουριάς (αφού δεν κλείνει ερμητικά). Δεν αλλάζει τίποτα απο μέσα, απλά κολάνε μια λάμα στα ανοίγματα και το στεγανποιούν για πρακτικούς λόγους οικονομίας συντήρησης. Παρόλα αυτά το πλοίο δεν χάνει την αξία  του (γιατί αυτό είναι ένα κατασκευαστικό πλεονέκτημα) και μπορεί εύκολα και γρήγορα να επανέλθει σε χρήση αν αυτό απαιτηθεί  απο νέα γραμμή, ναυλώση, πώληση κλπ.

----------


## a.molos

Την ημέρα των εγκαινίων στην Πάτρα και της επίσημης έναρξης των δρομολογίων. Την επομένη βρήκε στα Περιστέρια.
 Ενα γεγονός που σχολιάσθηκε εκείνη την ημέρα, είναι η είσοδος του πλοίου στο λιμάνι με την πρύμνη και η πρόσδεση του στο μώλο με τρόπο ανορθόδοξο σε σχέση με τη συνηθη πρακτικη.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Φοβερές φωτογραφίες ενός φοβερού πλοίου!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## navigation

Και 2 φωτο απο Βενετία!!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Όμορφες! Ευχαριστούμε! Για να έχουμε και σκηνές απο λιμάνια του εξωτερικού!

----------


## Leo

> Και 2 φωτο απο Βενετία!!!!


Θα ήθελα να σταθώ λίγο στην πρώτη φωτογραφία και να επισημάνω την εθυγράμιση των καταπελτών με τον ντόκο. Σαν ψεύτικα φαίνονται... Εμείς στα δικά μας λιμάνια πότε θα τα δούμε αυτά??

----------


## Trakman

Μιας και έχουμε καιρό να μιλήσουμε γι'αυτό το βαπόρι, να ανεβάσω μια φωτογραφία από την αποψινή μου βόλτα στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας... Ήταν πολύ ήρεμη η θάλασσα και μου άρεσε ο τρόπος που αντανακλούσε το καράβι...

----------


## vinman

Φυλλάδιο των Μινωικών πρίν μία δεκαετία,όταν πρωτοκυκλοφόρησε το Πασιφάη...και πολύ πρίν γίνει Παλάς...
Προσέξτε το ''μότο''του φυλλαδίου..!!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14589

----------


## Trakman

Πάτρα, 8-9-08

----------


## OLENI

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ TRACKMAN ΠΟΛΥ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ :Very Happy: 

ΑΥΤΟ ΘΑ ΠΕΙ LIVE ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ  :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ TRACKMAN ΠΟΛΥ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ
> 
> ΑΥΤΟ ΘΑ ΠΕΙ LIVE ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ


Να'σαι καλά OLENI!!! Σε κάθε λιμάνι και ένας ρεπόρτερ του nautilia.gr!  :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Υπέροχη η πλωράτη φωτογραφία του trakman !

----------


## Trakman

> Υπέροχη η πλωράτη φωτογραφία του trakman !


Σ'ευχαριστώ Theologos Eleni!!! :Wink:

----------


## parianos

Ημουν στην Κερκυρα για διακοπες και εχω να σας δωσω πολλες φωτο....

PASIPHAE PALACE (1).jpg

PASIPHAE PALACE (2).jpg

PASIPHAE PALACE (4).jpg

----------


## .voyager

Parianos, πολύ ωραίες photos από τις διακοπές σου στην Κέρκυρα και το ταξίδι επιστροφής! 
Παρόμοια με την τρίτη (¶νω Χώρα ΙΙ) έχω τραβήξει κι εγώ παλιότερα ;-)

----------


## parianos

Σε ευχαριστω voyager1984....

----------


## giannisk88

Πολύ ωραιες οι φωτό φίλε Παριανέ!!
Πάντως και το πλοίο είναι πολύ κούκλα!!!Σκέτο μοντελάκι!!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

Να΄σαι καλά pariane πρώτον για τις πανέμορφες φωτό και δεύτερον για την ανταπόκριση απο την πανέμορφη κέρκυρα.

----------


## parianos

Ευχαριστω παιδια και να ειστε καλα....

----------


## Trakman

Επειδή τελευταία έχει έρθει στο προσκήνιο το αδερφάκι Ίκαρος Παλάς και θα παραπονιέται η αδερφούλα η Πασιφάη, ας τη δούμε χθες το βράδυ στην Πάτρα...
Αφιερωμένη στον giannisk88 !

P1050814_a.jpg

----------


## giannisk88

Φίλε μου, σ'ευχαριστώ παρα πολύ που με σκέφτηκες αλλα και για τη θεική φωτό!!!!

----------


## Trakman

> Φίλε μου, σ'ευχαριστώ παρα πολύ που με σκέφτηκες αλλα και για τη θεική φωτό!!!!


Να'σαι καλά Γιάννη!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## manolis m.

Trakman poli wraia fwtografia! Pote tha mas erthei kai i adelfoula??

----------


## sylver23

> Επειδή τελευταία έχει έρθει στο προσκήνιο το αδερφάκι Ίκαρος Παλάς και θα παραπονιέται η αδερφούλα η Πασιφάη, ας τη δούμε χθες το βράδυ στην Πάτρα...
> Αφιερωμένη στον giannisk88 !


ηδη δειχνει λιγο κατσουφιασμενη...χαλια η φωτο ετσι?? :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## giannisk88

Tόσο χάλια που μου φαίνεται οτι απο τα 20 μου χρόνια θα αρχίσω τα υπογλώσια!!! :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Trakman

> Trakman poli wraia fwtografia! Pote tha mas erthei kai i adelfoula??





> ηδη δειχνει λιγο κατσουφιασμενη...χαλια η φωτο ετσι??





> Tόσο χάλια που μου φαίνεται οτι απο τα 20 μου χρόνια θα αρχίσω τα υπογλώσια!!!


Σας ευχαριστώ όλους!!!
Μανώλη δεν ξέρω πότε θα σας έρθει, αλλά πρέπει να έρθει σύντομα! Τα χρώματα έχουν ξεθωριάσει και υπάρχουν αρκετά τρεξίματα!
Γιάννη άσε τα υπογλώσσια, σε λίγες μέρες αρχίζει η gallery, οπότε ασ'τα να έχουμε!! Θα τα χρειαστούμε!!
Συλβέστρο... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  !!

----------


## .voyager

H Πασιφάη μετακινείται κατά πλάτος σχεδόν μόνο με τη χρήση των bow και stern thrusters, από την 11 στην 8-9 (Αγίου Νικολάου).

DSC00066.JPG

DSC00070.JPG

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να τη και η ομορφη κυρια που της εχω αδυναμια. Voyager να εισαι καλα φιλε.

----------


## AegeanIslands

> H Πασιφάη μετακινείται κατά πλάτος σχεδόν μόνο με τη χρήση των bow και stern thrusters, από την 11 στην 8-9 (Αγίου Νικολάου).
> 
> DSC00066.JPG
> 
> DSC00070.JPG


Exει Stern Thruster το *ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ* ?

----------


## .voyager

Όχι, stern δεν έχει, τελικά, απ' ότι βλέπω σε φώτος. 

Να 'σαι καλά Νιόνιο!

Δες αυτή, αφού είσαι fan της. Ήμουν κλασσικά στην άκρη της Αγίου Νικολάου και είχει ερχόταν κατά πάνω μας! Έχω και πιο κοντινή. Δες και θα καταλάβεις...

----------


## CORFU

Αναχωρηση απο την Ηγουμενιτσα ενα ομορφο πρωινο

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Τι ωραια που τρεχει το νερο απο την αγκυρα  :Cool:

----------


## sea_serenade

Κατά τη φωτογράφιση της Κυρίας, είχα και μια έντονη κόντρα με ένα αδέσποτο........όταν λέμε κόντρα όμως, μιλάμε για κόντρα: Μπροστά εγώ, πίσω το αδέσποτο. Μπροστά το αδέσποτο, πίσω εγώ........Χαμός!!!!!

Pasiphae Palace - 04.11.2008 1.jpg

Pasiphae Palace - 04.11.2008 2.jpg

Pasiphae Palace - 04.11.2008 3.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Κατά τη φωτογράφιση της Κυρίας, είχα και μια έντονη κόντρα με ένα αδέσποτο........όταν λέμε κόντρα όμως, μιλάμε για κόντρα: Μπροστά εγώ, πίσω το αδέσποτο. Μπροστά το αδέσποτο, πίσω εγώ........Χαμός!!!!!
> 
> Pasiphae Palace - 04.11.2008 1.jpg
> 
> Pasiphae Palace - 04.11.2008 2.jpg
> 
> Pasiphae Palace - 04.11.2008 3.jpg


Πολύ όμορφες!!!

----------


## laz94

> Κατά τη φωτογράφιση της Κυρίας, είχα και μια έντονη κόντρα με ένα αδέσποτο........όταν λέμε κόντρα όμως, μιλάμε για κόντρα: Μπροστά εγώ, πίσω το αδέσποτο. Μπροστά το αδέσποτο, πίσω εγώ........Χαμός!!!!!
> 
> Pasiphae Palace - 04.11.2008 1.jpg
> 
> Pasiphae Palace - 04.11.2008 2.jpg
> 
> Pasiphae Palace - 04.11.2008 3.jpg


 
Καταπληκτικές!!!

Υ.Γ. Τι τραβάει ένας καλαβολάτρης - φωτογρφος!!!!!?:lol::lol::lol:

----------


## MYTILENE

Φίλε είσαι φοβερός αλλά θέλω να σε ρωτήσω κάτι?Μήπως τόσες ώρες που κάθεσαι εκεί πέρνεις μαζί σου .......ΤΑΨΙ με μηλόπιτα????Θα έχεις λιώσει στη πείνα φίλε μου!!!!!!:lol::lol::lol:

----------


## sea_serenade

Αχαχαχαχαχαχα, σας ευχαριστώ. Τι να κάνει και ο καραβολάτρης-φωτογράφος, για το καλό του forum πρέπει να κάνει και υποχωρήσεις....!!!! MITILENE, να σου πω, δεν είναι και κακή σκέψη.........να βάλω και μια σχάρα πάνω στο αυτοκίνητο και να το κουβαλάω εκεί το ταψί. Διακριτικότατα!!!!!!!

----------


## MYTILENE

Ε τότε είναι που θα σε κυνηγάνε κοπάδια αδέσποτων και όχι φώτο δε θα βγάλεις αλλά θα σε φάνε και ζωντανό!!!!!:lol::lol::lol:!!!!Πάντα τέτοια φίλε,τέλειες φώτο!!!!!

----------


## eliasaslan

Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες... Αχ που τα βρίσκετε αυτά τα σημεία....

----------


## diomides

HPIM00281.jpg

HPIM19841.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες... Αχ που τα βρίσκετε αυτά τα σημεία....


Ηλία αγόρι μου τι μιλάς εσυ???ε???Για το πλοίο διαγόρας τι έχεις να μας πεις????? :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: Πολύ ωραίες οι φώτο σου sea serenade και σενα Diomides!!!!

----------


## sea_serenade

Diomedes, όλα τα λεφτά οι φωτό. Βέβαια βοηθάει και ο βάπορας που στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι "η χαρά του φωτογράφου...". Μπράβο!!!
Speedkiller, σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια. Ότι μπορούμε κάνουμε :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## diomides

xexe,gi na min lete mono gia to montelo :Wink:

----------


## hayabusa

είναι ιδέα μου ή το "g" στο "highspeed" έχει ξεφύγει λιγάκι;  :Wink: 

Συγνώμη αν έχει αναφερθεί και πιο πίσω  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Δεν είναι ιδέα σου... δεν το είχα προσέξει ούτε εγώ.

----------


## scoufgian

εγω γιατι βλεπω οτι ολα τα γραμματα πανε βαρκα γυαλο?

----------


## vinman

> εγω γιατι βλεπω οτι ολα τα γραμματα πανε βαρκα γυαλο?


Όντως...έτσι δείχνουν... :Confused:

----------


## giannisk88

Μάλλον τα βάφαμε εν πλώ!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## hayabusa

> Μάλλον τα βάφαμε εν πλώ!!!!


και με πολύ φουρτούνα  :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

Στο μεγαλο λιμανι εντος ολιγου το ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ ΠΑΛΑΣ

----------


## sylver23

και το πασιφαη δεμενο στον ολπ.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Μια φωτογραφία απο το ferry site!Θα γινόταν ποτέ ο Ίκαρος & η Πασιφάη της Superfast?

----------


## .voyager

To έχουμε αναπτύξει ξανά αυτό το θέμα.
Στις μακέτες των πλοίων είχαν βάλει και τα περίφημα φτερά του κορυφαίου Αλέξανδρου, στα οποία όμως έχει τα πνευματικά η Attica κι έτσι -ύστερα από παρέμβασή της- στα πλοία δεν τοποθετήθηκαν.

----------


## Νaval22

μα και αυτoί οι άνθρωποι τι αντιγραφείς πια ούτε παιδάκια δεν θα κάνανε έτσι,εξάλλου τη τεχνολογία superfast την φτάσανε,τα φτερά τους πείραξαν;

----------


## scoufgian

ας δουμε και τη Πασιφαη μας, να μπανιαριζεται ,στην Ελευσινα..........
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22900

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22901

----------


## hayabusa

άψογες, τι άλλο μπορεί να πει κανείς;  :Very Happy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εξαιρετικες. Ισως το ομορφοτερο απο τα 200μετρα νεοτευκτα μας. :Wink:

----------


## .voyager

Nεότευκτα τα λέμε, αλλά πια δε θα ΄πρεπε βάσει ηλικίας  :Very Happy: 
Καράβαροι είναι, όντως...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Λεγοντας νεοτευκτα εννοω οτι τα παραλαβαμε νεοτευκτα, αλλιως το Αριαδνη εχει ιδια ηλικια με το Πασιφαη... Το γνωριζω αυτο. :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

> ας δουμε και τη Πασιφαη μας, να μπανιαριζεται ,στην Ελευσινα..........
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22900
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22901


Αψογος ο Γιαννης :Wink:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Καταπληκτικος για μια αλλη φορα ο *scoufgian*  :Cool:

----------


## Nautikos II

> ας δουμε και τη Πασιφαη μας, να μπανιαριζεται ,στην Ελευσινα..........
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22900
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22901


Το ριξες στις λιμενοτσαρκες; Πειραια, Περαμα, Ελευσινα, Σαλαμινα; εκανες καλη δουλεια

----------


## scoufgian

> Το ριξες στις λιμενοτσαρκες; Πειραια, Περαμα, Ελευσινα, Σαλαμινα; εκανες καλη δουλεια


να βοηθησουμε και λιγο τα υπολοιπα παιδια να ξεκουραστουν και που κανουν καταπληκτικη δουλεια

----------


## MYTILENE

Κεντάς σήμερα,κεντάς!!!!!!Γιαννάκη είσαι Α Ψ Ο Γ Ο Σ :Very Happy: !!!!Ο MYTILENE σε προσκυνά :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## dimitris

Σταυρο θα μαθει κι αργαλιο τωρα :Razz:

----------


## MYTILENE

Ικανό τον έχω να ξεκινήσει σεμινάρια,......και γώ θα του πηγαίνω .....κασερόπιτες στο διάλειμμα :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

> Ικανό τον έχω να ξεκινήσει σεμινάρια,......και γώ θα του πηγαίνω .....κασερόπιτες στο διάλειμμα


θα ειμαι εκτος θεματος αλλα να σου υπενθυμισω οτι πρεπει να στρωθεις να βγαλεις καμια φωτο απο τη μυτιληνη!!!τις κασεροπιτες στειλτες με acs.καλοδεχουμενες

----------


## Nautikos II

Ειναι πλεον δεμενο στον προλιμενα

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Καλησπέρα!!!!!!!!Το Πασιφάη τι κάνει στον Πειραιά?Μήπωσ ετοιμάζεται να κατεβει Ηράκλειο?

----------


## vinman

Χθές στο μεγάλο λιμάνι...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23425

----------


## Trakman

> Χθές στο μεγάλο λιμάνι...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23425


Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

> Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία!!!


Nα'σαι καλά Γιώργο!!

----------


## dimitris

> Χθές στο μεγάλο λιμάνι...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23425


Ωραιος ο Μανωλης! :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

Στην Παγοδα βρισκεται εδω και δυο μερες η κουκλα :Wink: 
pasiphae palace.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Όντως... :Smile: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23527

Δημήτρη περίμενες να τελειώσει η βροχή ή έκανες μπανάκι σήμερα??? :Razz:

----------


## dimitris

Μπανακι καναμε το περασμενο Σαββατο στην Πατρα δεν με επαιρνε να κανω αλλο... :Razz:

----------


## giannisk88

Σου εύχομαι λοιπον Δημήτρη οι φωτό που θα βγάζεις να μήν είναι ποτέ κουνημένες απο φτιαρμίσματα ή το βήχα και να είσαι πάντα καλά να μας κάνεις φωτορεπορταζ!!! Πολύ ωραίες φωτο παιδιά!!!!Κουκλα η Πασιφαάρα!!!

----------


## dimitris

> Σου εύχομαι λοιπον Δημήτρη οι φωτό που θα βγάζεις να μήν είναι ποτέ κουνημένες απο φτιαρμίσματα ή το βήχα και να είσαι πάντα καλά να μας κάνεις φωτορεπορταζ!!! Πολύ ωραίες φωτο παιδιά!!!!Κουκλα η Πασιφαάρα!!!


Γιαννη να εισαι καλα!!! :Wink:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Σημερα το μεσημερι αναχωρησε η κουκλα!!!!!Την ωρα που εφευγα απο την δουλεια βλεπω πανω απο τον ΟΛΠ ενα φουγαρο να κινειται..!!!!!Ειπα απο μεσα μου "Φτου ρε γμτ δεν το προλαβα' και ειπα να βγαλω δυο φωτο και να φενεται λιγο  το φοyγαρο του Fosen!!!!!Απλα ετσι να παρουμε μια γευση τπτ το ιδιαιτερο!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

DSC00687.jpg

DSC00686.jpg

----------


## giannisk88

Μου θυμίζει το πτερύγιο του καρχαρία στις ταινίες!!!!!Καλά έκανες φίλε και το τράβηξες!!!

----------


## kapas

> Σημερα το μεσημερι αναχωρησε η κουκλα!!!!!Την ωρα που εφευγα απο την δουλεια βλεπω πανω απο τον ΟΛΠ ενα φουγαρο να κινειται..!!!!!Ειπα απο μεσα μου "Φτου ρε γμτ δεν το προλαβα' και ειπα να βγαλω δυο φωτο και να φενεται λιγο το φοyγαρο του Fosen!!!!!Απλα ετσι να παρουμε μια γευση τπτ το ιδιαιτερο!!!!
> 
> DSC00687.jpg
> 
> DSC00686.jpg


οταν λες αναχωρισε τι εννοεις ακριβως??? στο ais ειναι ακομα στο λιμανι.... :Confused:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

> οταν λες αναχωρισε τι εννοεις ακριβως??? στο ais ειναι ακομα στο λιμανι....


ναι οντως παραλειψη εννοω απο το σημειο που ηταν!!! :Wink:

----------


## giannisk88

Μάλλον το κινούμενο φουγάρου του φίλου Κεφαλονιά ήταν οταν το πλοίο μάλλον έκανε κάποιο δοκιμαστικό..

----------


## Leo

Μιας και ο Sylver23 έφυγε λίγα λεπτά πρίν αντικατασταθεί στην βάρδια του κόκκινου χθές, θα του αφιερώσω αυτό που έχασε και επειδή δεν γίνεται αλλιώς με "βαριά καρδιά"  :Razz:  θα τις αφιερώσω και στον καλό φίλο giannisk88. Ο απόπλους του πλοίου απο το Μεγάλο λιμάνι με φορτσάτο κουλουριώτικο...Ζωρίστηκε μέχρι να βγεί στην λεκάνη να κάνει στροφή  180 και βγήκε με χίλια, για να μην το πάρει ο άερας. Απολαύστε το σε 5 φωτογραφίες... :Very Happy: 
P1120884.jpg

P1120897.jpg

P1120917.jpg

P1120942.jpg

P1120958.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Μιας και ο Sylver23 έφυγε λίγα λεπτά πρίν αντικατασταθεί στην βάρδια του κόκκινου χθές, θα του αφιερώσω αυτό που έχασε και επειδή δεν γίνεται αλλιώς με "βαριά καρδιά"  θα τις αφιερώσω και στον καλό φίλο giannisk88. Ο απόπλους του πλοίου απο το Μεγάλο λιμάνι με φορτσάτο κουλουριώτικο...Ζωρίστηκε μέχρι να βγεί στην λεκάνη να κάνει στροφή 180 και βγήκε με χίλια, για να μην το πάρει ο άερας. Απολαύστε το σε 5 φωτογραφίες...
> P1120884.jpg
> 
> P1120897.jpg
> 
> P1120917.jpg
> 
> P1120942.jpg
> 
> P1120958.jpg


φωτογραφε εδωσες τα ρεστα σου, καταπληκτικες φωτο. απ οτι φαινεται εσυ δεν ζοριστηκες καθολου, ισα-ισα δειχνεις να το απολαυσες!

----------


## hayabusa

όντως έφυγε με χίλια...λίγο έξω από τολιμάνι ήταν όταν το είδα στο ΑΙΣ και είχε πιάσει 20 μίλια... :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Μια ακόμη φωτογραφία από την *μανούβρα* του απόπλου μέσα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Σε όλους του φίλους της MINOAN και του πλοίου.

----------


## giannisk88

Καλέ μου φίλε Leo, το ευχαριστώ είναι λίγο!!!
Οι φωτό του αγαπημένου μου πλοίου είναι κατι παραπάνω απο πανέμορφες!!!!

----------


## apollo_express

Τα _Πασιφάη_ και _Ικαρος_ είναι από τα πιο ωραία σύγχρονα πλοία, αλλά και οι φωτογραφίες του Leo είναι φοβερές και καταφέρνει να αναδείξη αυτήν την ομορφιά τους!!!

Leo ευχαριστούμε πολύ, οι φωτογραφίες είναι τέλειες!

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Σουπερ φωτογραφια  :Razz:

----------


## Thanasis89

Μόλις πληροφορήθηκα από τις ειδήσεις της ΕΡΤ1 ότι το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Pasifae Palace προσέκρουσε σε προβλήτα στην Πάτρα. Είπαν ότι προξενήθηκε ρήγμα 2 μέτρων πάνω από την ίσαλο γραμμή και απαγορεύθηκε ο απόπλους. Στο πλοίο επέβαιναν 66 επιβάτες.

----------


## hayabusa

κρίμα να πάθει ζημιά τέτοιο βαπόρι  :Sad:

----------


## .voyager

Λόγω καιρικών συνθηκών προφανώς; Έχει άσχημο καιρό κάτω... Κρίμα  :Sad:

----------


## kapas

φωτο εχει καποιος?

----------


## Thanasis89

> Λόγω καιρικών συνθηκών προφανώς; Έχει άσχημο καιρό κάτω... Κρίμα


Ακριβώς voyager ! Και νομίζω ότι για τον ίδιο λόγο συνέβει και ένα ατύχημα στην Κεφαλονιά όπως είπαν (όχι με πλοίο).

----------


## giannisk88

Κρίμα και δε πρόλαβε να ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του που λέει ο λόγος. Το ρίγμα είναι λέει στη πρύμνη του πλοίου. Αυτοί στη tv είναι και λίγο περίεργοι και δε τους πολυπιστεύω. Θα δώ για καμιά e-εφημερίδα αν έχουν ανακοινώσει κάτι και θα σας το παραθέσω.

----------


## mitsakos

ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΑ ΔΕΣΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ 7-8 ΤΗΣ ΠΑΤΡΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΣΥΡΘΗΚΕ ΑΠΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΥΣ ΒΟΡΙΑΔΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΝΕΑΝ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΚΑΙ ΧΤΗΠΗΣΕ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΩΡΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΥΜΝΗ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΛΙΜΕΝΟΒΡΑΧΙΟΝΑ. ΗΜΟΥΝ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΟΥΣΑ ΖΩΝΤΑΝΑ!!!

----------


## C_ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

ΑΚΟΥΣΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΕΙΔΗΣΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΦΥΓΕ ΓΙΑ ΒΕΝΕΤΙΑ ΛΟΓΩ ΠΡΟΣΚΡΟΥΣΗΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΜΕΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΤΡΑΣ.

----------


## johny18

ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΖΗΜΙΑ ??? ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ???

----------


## kalypso

Δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να βγάλω φωτογραφίες γινόταν ο χαμός χτες το βράδυ......παραλίγο να μας πάρει και μάς ο αέρας.....τρέξαμε να πάρουμε το αυτοκίνητο από την προβλήτα του  Αγ. Νικολάου και φύγαμε προς την αντίθετη κατεύθυνση.....ήταν αναμενόμενο να χτυπήσει αφού το έσπρωχνε ο αέρας και τα thruster δεν βοηθούσαν καθόλου....

----------


## nickosps

Να υποθέσουμε ότι φτιάχτηκε η ζημιά? και επετράπη ο απόπλους??

----------


## johny18

Φαίνεται πως η ζημιά δεν ήταν μεγάλη αφού το άφησαν κι έφυγε ....

----------


## .voyager

Το πλοίο στην Πάτρα λίγο πριν φορέσει τα νέα σινιάλα των Μινωικών -πετώντας τα πράσινα και βάζοντας μπλε- και γίνει... "παλάτι" (ανέκαθεν ήταν βασικά!).

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Το πλοίο στην Πάτρα λίγο πριν φορέσει τα νέα σινιάλα των Μινωικών -πετώντας τα πράσινα και βάζοντας μπλε- και γίνει... "παλάτι" (ανέκαθεν ήταν βασικά!).


Ιστορικη και πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια φιλε voyager.

----------


## .voyager

Νήσος Μύκονος, σ' ευχαριστώ  :Wink:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Τι ευχαριστεις βρε ;;;
Εμεις σε ευχαριστουμε πολυυυ  :Cool:

----------


## .voyager

Αναχωρώντας από Ηγουμενίτσα...

----------


## sylver23

δεν αντεξες ,πηγες ε???
σχολια για την φωτο σου εκανα στην γκαλερι.

----------


## .voyager

> δεν αντεξες ,πηγες ε???
> σχολια για την φωτο σου εκανα στην γκαλερι.


Oxi, sylver, einai apo allh fora!!  
Sorry pali tia ta greeklish, eimai eksw.

----------


## .voyager

Η Πασιφάση σε... επίθεση! Σε απόσταση αναπνοής από το μώλο, ετοιμάζεται να δέσει, ένα ήρεμο απόγεμα πριν μερικά χρόνια.

----------


## scoufgian

> Η Πασιφάση σε... επίθεση! Σε απόσταση αναπνοής από το μώλο, ετοιμάζεται να δέσει, ένα ήρεμο απόγεμα πριν μερικά χρόνια.


ταλιρουμπα χωρις αλλα λογια.......Και εις ανωτερα......

----------


## Ergis

> Αναχωρώντας από Ηγουμενίτσα...


καταπληκτηκα χρωματα,καταπληκτηκη φωτογραφια...δυστυχως μονο 5 αστερια μπορο να βαλω...9-10 τουλαχιστον αξιζει....την κοιταζω πανω απο μιση ωρα....εγραψες παλι voyager:mrgreen:

----------


## .voyager

Eυχαριστώ πολύ  :Surprised: ops:

----------


## nickosps

Μπράβο .voyager!

----------


## Ergis

χτες σκαναρα το ενα αλμπουμ μου....εχω παρα πολλες ακομα...ν δουμε το πασιφαη σε μια αλλη εκδοση....μεσα απο το μπλου σταρ ναξος
img0133.jpg

----------


## stelios

Στην πώληση του <Πασιφάη> προχώρησαν οι Μινωϊκές σύμφωνα με αποκλειστικές πληροφορίες του Marinews.gr. Το πλοίο πωλήθηκε σε εταιρεία γαλλικών συμφερόντων, SNCM. σύμφωνα πάντοτε με τις ίδιες πληροφορίες του πλοίο πουλήθηκε έναντι, περίπου, 75 εκ.ευρώ.
Η κίνηση εντάσεται στο γενικότερο  ανασχεδιασμό των πλάνων της εταιρείας.

----------


## Ergis

το χασαμε το καραβακι μας στελιοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## kapas

επρεπε να περιμεναμε κατι τετοιο μετα απο τοσα που εγιναν στην εταιρεια... :Sad:  και απο οτι καταλαβαινω μαλλον θα προχωρισει και σε αλλα...

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Στην πώληση του <Πασιφάη> προχώρησαν οι Μινωϊκές σύμφωνα με αποκλειστικές πληροφορίες του Marinews.gr. Το πλοίο πωλήθηκε σε εταιρεία γαλλικών συμφερόντων, SNCM. σύμφωνα πάντοτε με τις ίδιες πληροφορίες του πλοίο πουλήθηκε έναντι, περίπου, 75 εκ.ευρώ.
> Η κίνηση εντάσεται στο γενικότερο  ανασχεδιασμό των πλάνων της εταιρείας.


*Κριμα....Χασαμε ακομα ενα πλοιο που στολιζε το Ιονιο..!Τωρα που αγορασε την Minoan ο Grimaldi επρεπε να το περιμενουμε...*

----------


## Speedkiller

Γι αυτό βγαλτε φώτο παίδες όσο ειναι ακόμα σε ελληνικό έδαφος γιατι μόνο αυτές θα μας μείνουν...Κρίμα....Πραγματικά κρίμα!!! :Sad:

----------


## Ergis

παντως πουληθηκε σε πολυ καλη τιμη πιστευω...και αποτι καταλαβαινω θα φερει κιαλλο eurostar o grimaldi.δεν νομιζω να φτανει μονο ο προμυθεας...

----------


## .voyager

Προσωρινά ίσως, γιατί λογικά θα φύγουν τα 2 Fossen-ακια και θα αντικατασταθούν από τα Palace της Fincantieri, που θα αντικατασταθούν από τα αδέρφια των Cruise Roma & Barcelona. Κάπως έτσι το κόβω.
Κρίμα που το (τα; ) χάνουμε, όμως...

----------


## Ergis

προσωρινα;;;κατσε,αν φυγουν  τα ικαρος πασηφαη θα ερθουν α roma-barcelonna,ok.ομως το eurostar barcelonna ποιο θα το αντικαταστησει αν οντως ειναι προσωρινα;;θα ερθει κιαλλο σας λεω

----------


## diomides

παιδιαααα ψηθειτε να παμε να κανουμε καταληψη στον καταπελτη της την ημερα του τελευταιου της αποπλου.........:shock::shock::shock:
plwrakla.jpg

----------


## Ergis

ο πρωτος θα ημουν αν ημουνα πατρα....αισχος.....5 καραβια οι μινωικες.αισχος ντροπη ντροπη ντροπη....:-x:-x:-x

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Τι είναι αυτά τα φαρμάκια ρε παιδιά που μας ποτίζουν????Τι άλλο να αντέξει πλέον η καρδούλα μας με όλα αυτά που γίνονται τώρα τελευταία............

----------


## Ergis

μοιραιο ηταν φιλε μου..... :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## giannisk88

Aπο τη στιγμή παιδιά που ο Ιταλός πήρε την εταιρία είναι άξια της μοίρας της και ήταν αναμενόμενα αυτά πιστεύω όπως και άλλα χειρότερα που εχουν ειπωθεί στο θέμα της Μινόαν lines.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τι θα γινει δεν μπορω αλλο. Απο τη νεα γενια μεγαλων και γρηγορων ferry ηταν το πιο συμπαθες σε εμενα. Το ομορφοτερο της νεας γενιας και ισως αυτο με τη μεγαλυτερη προσωπικοτητα... Το χανουμε και αυτο. Εγω θα το ηθελα να γερνουσε μαζι μας και να εφτανε καποτε ο καιρος να τη δω γρια... Αντιο λοιπον στην ομορφη και την περιμενουμε ξανα στα νερα μας στο μελλον ,εννοειται πως τη θελουμε με την τωρινη της μορφη, μην την κανετε περιπτερο κυριοι της SNCM. Ciao bella.

----------


## .voyager

Η Πασιφάη στην Πάτρα, από την Αγίου Νικολάου.

----------


## dimitris

> Η Πασιφάη στην Πάτρα, από την Αγίου Νικολάου.


Ωραιος ο Χρηστος!!! σε λιγο καιρο θα ειναι συλλεκτικες οι φωτογραφιες του "Πασιφαη" :Sad:

----------


## CORFU

Με πορεια προs την Ηγουμενιτσα.
Εικόνα042.jpg

Εικόνα043.jpg

Εικόνα047.jpg

----------


## laz94

.voyager και corfu, καταπληκτικές φωτο!!!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!

----------


## .voyager

Μια από τις τελευταίες φώτος από μένα για την Πασιφάη στην Πάτρα. Χθεσινή.
Σε ορισμένους αξιωματικούς του πληρώματος έχει ζητηθεί να έχουν ισχύοντα τα διαβατήριά τους...

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Μια από τις τελευταίες φώτος από μένα για την Πασιφάη στην Πάτρα. Χθεσινή.
> Σε ορισμένους αξιωματικούς του πληρώματος έχει ζητηθεί να έχουν ισχύοντα τα διαβατήριά τους...


 πολυ καλη η ληψη, οπως και σε αλλα πλοια που αποχωριζονται τα ελληνικα νερα ετσι και γι αυτο, υπαρχει ενα καπως διαφορετικο κλιμα ανμενομενο αλλωστε.  να του ευχηθουμε να συνεχισει να εχει καλα ταξιδια. ξερουμε ποτε μας εγκαταλειπει οριστικα?

----------


## f/b kefalonia

κριμα η βαπορακλα!!!! :Sad:

----------


## .voyager

> Ωωωωωω σπέσιαλ τη πλωράκλα είναι αυτή; Λίγο ακόμα και θα 'βγαινε από την οθόνη μου


Νaias II, είναι από κινητό η φώτο, να σου πω!! Όπως και αυτή, από το ίδιο ρεμέτζο στην Αγίου Νικολάου. Δε υφίσταται ζουμ.

----------


## mitsakos

ΤΟ ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΟΡΙΣΜΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΕΥΣΙΝΑ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ AIS. ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΦΤΑΝΕΙ Η ΩΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΟΧΕΡΑΙΤΙΣΜΟΥ!!!!!

----------


## dimitris

κριμα... ναι αν θυμαμαι καλα ειχανε πει 15/03 η παραδοση... :Sad:

----------


## Speedkiller

Οντως...Απ τα ομορφότερα  (πρωην) ελληνικά πλοία...Κριμα...

----------


## Ergis

Πραγματι.... :Sad:  :Sad: για τελος του μηνος ειχαν πει......οσα κρουιζ ευρωπη και να ερθουν το κενο που θα μας αφησει το πασιφαη και το ικαρος δεν προκειται να το καλυψουν...

----------


## dimitris

ετσι ειναι Κωστα ενα απ' τα ομορφοτερα!!! αν και στο πρωτο του ταξιδι παραλιγο να ειχαμε εναν νεο "Τιτανικο" πανω εκει στον διαυλο της Ηγουμενιτσας, απορω πως και δε το πηραν απο Πατρα κατευθειαν κι ερχεται Ελευσινα...

----------


## mike_rodos

> Παρόλα αυτά το πλοίο δεν χάνει την αξία  του (γιατί αυτό είναι ένα κατασκευαστικό πλεονέκτημα) και μπορεί εύκολα και γρήγορα να επανέλθει σε χρήση αν αυτό απαιτηθεί  απο νέα γραμμή, ναυλώση, πώληση κλπ.


Leo μήπως ήξερες κάτι 1 χρόνο ακριβώς πρίν???

----------


## ελμεψη

Ήταν ένα από τα διαμάντια της Πάτρας. Συνήθιζε να παραμένει μέχρι αργά στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας και να το φωταγωγεί εκεί στην άκρη που το δένανε συνήθως.Κλασσική του αναχώρηση στις 12. Καλά ταξίδια να χει το καραβάκι ... :Sad:

----------


## MILTIADIS

μην στεναχωριεστε παιδια :Wink: σελιγο καιρο ο εμανουελε θα μας στειλει τον αντικαταστατη της πασιφαης-το κρουιζ ευρωπη-και θα δειτε πως θα ξαναλαμψει το λιμανι μας :Smile: αντιο πασιφαη.. :Cool:

----------


## OLENI

Καλές Θάλασσες Πασιφάη

----------


## mike_rodos

Tο ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ τελευταία φορά στο αις το είδα λίγο μετά τα Κύθηρα, από εκεί και πέρα έχει χαθεί εδώ και 3 ώρες...

----------


## captain 83

Kαι τώρα ξαναεμφανίστηκε με κατεύθυνση την Ελευσίνα.

----------


## giorgosss

Ε δε νομίζω η λάμψη και η φινέτσα του ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ να συγκρίνεται με αυτή του "τέρατος" που θα το αντικαταστήσει..

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Καλα ταξιδια σε ενα ιδιαιτερα αρχοντικο βαπορι με το οποιο εχω ταξιδεψει τρεις φορες και μου αφησε τις καλυτερες εντυπωσεις. Θα ηθελα να εμενε ως τα γεραματα μαζι μας, αλλα αφου θα φυγει τουλαχιστον ευχομαι καποτε να επιστρεψει.

----------


## prutanis

Το Πασιφαη Παλας φτανοντας στο Περαμα για να περασει τον διαυλο για Ελευσινα... η τελευταια του εισοδος...? αφιερωμενη στην παρεα που ειμασταν εκει να το περιμενουμε scoufgian,moutsokwstas και dimitris να ευχαριστησουμε και τους "κατασκοπους" του ais που μας πληροφορουσαν συνεχως Leo και mike_rodos :Wink: 
κι αλλες φωτογραφιες αργοτερα απο την υπολοιπη παρεα.
pasifah.jpg

----------


## jumpman

καλά ταξίδια Πασιφάη.Ήταν από τα αγαπημένα μου πλοία και αυτό που με έκανε να θαυμάσω πιο πολύ τις Μινωϊκές.Μακάρι να έμενε για πάντα μαζί μας.Ήταν φοβερό πλοίο και ένα από αυτά που έφεραν την εποχή των νεότευκτων. Θα το θυμάμαι για πάντα.

----------


## scoufgian

κι εγω με τη σειρα μου ,να ευχαριστησω τα παιδια που παρακολουθουσαν το πλοιο για εμας ,*Leo και Mike Rodos* και να τους αφιερωσω τη παρακατω φωτογραφια.Επισης να την αφιερωσω και στην υπολοιπη παρεα των 4 ,που ειχε την υπομονη και περιμενε 2 ολοκληρες ωρες στο ιδιο σημειο, για να φωτογραφησει τη πανεμορφη Πασιφαη μας.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32720

----------


## mike_rodos

Ι' am κατάσκοπος???  :Very Happy:  Ευχαριστώ πολύ prutanis και scoufgian!!! Δυστιχώς το ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ μπορεί να μην το ξαναδούμε στα νερά μας και δυστιχώς για μένα δεν είμαι στην Αθήνα για να συμμετέχω στην παρέα σας!!! Να είστε πάντα καλά και να μας ανεβάζετε φωτογραφίες...

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Καλά ταξίδια να έχει η ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ μας εκεί που θα πάει!!Πολλά μπράβο στην παρέα των 4 που βρίσκονται πάντα την κατάλληλη στιγμή στο σωστό μέρος..Prutani και scoufgian σας ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες της ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗΣ!*

----------


## Leo

Πέρασε απο τον prutani και τον scoufgian που το χτύπησαν διερχόμενο, σειρά μου να σας πω που είναι τώρα  :Razz: . Στην ράδα έξω από τα ναυτηγεία της Ελευσίνας. Αφιερωμένο στους συνοδοιπόρους, αλλά και τον rocinante που αγωνιούσε μαζί μας.... απο το πρωί που το έιχαμε χάσει. Δεν θα παραλέιψω τους giannisk88 και Jumpman που  έχουν ένα έρωτα την Πασιφάη  :Wink: 

P1150297.jpg

----------


## dimitris

Ωραιος ο Leo!!! παντου ματια το nautilia.gr
και πολυ καλη φωτογραφια!!!

----------


## scoufgian

> Πέρασε απο τον prutani και τον scoufgian που το χτύπησαν διερχόμενο, σειρά μου να σας πω που είναι τώρα . Στην ράδα έξω από τα ναυτηγεία της Ελευσίνας. Αφιερωμένο στους συνοδοιπόρους, αλλά και τον rocinante που αγωνιούσε μαζί μας.... απο το πρωί που το έιχαμε χάσει. Δεν θα παραλέιψω τους giannisk88 και Jumpman που έχουν ένα έρωτα την Πασιφάη 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32743


ευχαριστουμε για την αφιερωση τον φιλο Leo.μαλλον ειδες υπερβαρη τη σαλαμινα απο 4 ατομα και γι αυτο πηγες ελευσινα,ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## Trakman

Είστε καταπληκτικοί όλοι!!! Μπράβο σας!!!! 
Όσο για την πανέμορφη κυρία, πάντα καλότυχη να'ναι...

----------


## jumpman

Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους σας για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες και ιδιαίτερα το Leo για την αφιέρωση.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

ΚΡΙΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΧΑΣΑΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ.ΕΙΧΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΕΙ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ 2 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ.

----------


## dimitris

ο "Θεοφιλος" στην δεξαμενη μας ερχεται και παλι ν'αναλαβει υπηρεσια η "Πασιφαη" μας φευγει για αλλες θαλασσες... :Sad: 
P3150443.JPG

----------


## prutanis

> ο "Θεοφιλος" στην δεξαμενη μας ερχεται και παλι ν'αναλαβει υπηρεσια η "Πασιφαη" μας φευγει για αλλες θαλασσες...
> P3150443.JPG


Κοιταζοντας τη φωτογραφια τα συναισθηματα ειναι αναμικτα χαρα και θλιψη μαζι Δημητρη χαρα για τον Θεοφιλο και θλιψη για την Πασιφαη ας παει στο καλο και ισως μια μερα μας ξαναρθει!

----------


## giannisk88

> Πέρασε απο τον prutani και τον scoufgian που το χτύπησαν διερχόμενο, σειρά μου να σας πω που είναι τώρα . Στην ράδα έξω από τα ναυτηγεία της Ελευσίνας. Αφιερωμένο στους συνοδοιπόρους, αλλά και τον rocinante που αγωνιούσε μαζί μας.... απο το πρωί που το έιχαμε χάσει. Δεν θα παραλέιψω τους giannisk88 και Jumpman που  έχουν ένα έρωτα την Πασιφάη 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32743


Δάσκαλε φωτο για σεμηνάριο!!!! :Razz: 
Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!!!Ξέρεις οτι είναι απο τα αγαπημένα μου πλοία!!
Και δε λέω _ήταν_ επειδή θα φύγει να πάει σε άλλη χώρα, αλλα _είναι και θα είναι_ στη λίστα των αγαπημένων μου πλοίων, οπου και να πάει, όποια νερά και να τη χαίρονται!!!
Καλά ταξίδια να έχει!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## heraklion

Ελπίζω να μην του κάνουνε καμιά μετασκευή που να το ασχημεύσει. :Sad:

----------


## Vortigern

Καλα ταξιδια οπου και αν παει
Εσεις η τετραδα να εχεται το νου σας για την προοδο τον εργασιων (οποιες και αν ειναι αυτες βαψιμο η και μετασκευη)
Και παλι ειστε αψογοι
Συνχαρητηρια και σε εσενα Λεο!

----------


## .voyager

Με τις γιρλάντες αναμένες απόψε η Πασιφάη στην Ελευσίνα...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το pasifae στο διαυλο της ηγουμενιτσας πριν 2 χρονια
corfu (170).JPG

----------


## sea_serenade

¶ψογος ο BEN για 1000στή φορά, μπράβο

PS: Το σημείο αυτό είναι λίγο πρίν τον δίαυλο (καμιά 200αριά μέτρα περίπου)

----------


## moutsokwstas

pasifah.JPG
απο ενα αλλο σημειο ακροβολισμου, χαλαλι η αναμονη αξιζε τον κοπο.

----------


## prutanis

Μπραβο Κωστα πολυ καλη οντως αξιζε τον κοπο!!!

----------


## scoufgian

με background  το Περαμα!!Υπεροχη,καθαρη,μια χαρα.Aξιος!!!!!!

----------


## dimitris

Ωραιος ο Μουτσος!!! στο δεξι ακρο οπου επαιζε μπαλα :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

Πάρα πολύ όμορφη Κώστα, μπράβο!!!

----------


## manolis m.

To κακο ειναι οτι χασαμε τα 4 πιο ομορφα καραβια των μινωικων απο Νεοτευκτα ! Ωκεανος Προμυθεας Αριαδνη Palace και τωρω την Πασηφαη ! Ελπιζς οχι και τον Ικαρο !

----------


## Trakman

Δεν πουλήθηκε και ο Ίκαρος στην ίδια εταιρία με παράδοση τον Σεπτέμβρη ή κάνω λάθος? Δηλαδή μακάρι να κάνω...

----------


## marioskef

Από του χρόνου το καλοκαίρι θα περισσεύε και ο Ικαρος οπότε δεν θα με παραξένευαι κατι τετοιο

----------


## .voyager

> Δεν πουλήθηκε και ο Ίκαρος στην ίδια εταιρία με παράδοση τον Σεπτέμβρη ή κάνω λάθος? Δηλαδή μακάρι να κάνω...


Nομίζω δεν έχει επισφραγισθεί η πώληση, αλλά είναι σε συζητήσεις με την ίδια εταιρεία, τη Γαλλική SNCM (που κατείχε και το πρώην Jean Nicoli, νυν SF Moliere) και με παράδοση από Σεπτέμβρη. To σίγουρο είναι ότι τουλάχιστον θα είναι όμορφη με λευκό και λίγο μπλε η Πασιφάη μας, στα χρώματα της νέας ιδιοκτησίας...  :Wink:

----------


## MILTIADIS

στην ιδια εταιρεια θα παει και ο ικαρος το σεπτεμβρη οντως.το εγραφε η ναυτεμπορικη πριν αρκετο καιρο. :Sad:

----------


## scoufgian

> Ωραιος ο Μουτσος!!! στο δεξι ακρο οπου επαιζε μπαλα


πηρε δικη του πρωτοβουλια ,επιαξε μπαλα στο δεξι ακρο και μας εβαλε γκολ.εμεις για το παγκο κατευθειαν :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## dimitris

... η αλλαγη αρχισε...
pasiphae.jpg

Στην δεξαμενη...
pasiphae.jpg

----------


## OLENI

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την όμορφη φωτογραφία, μάλλον μια από τις τελευταίες φωτογραφίες με τα Κρητικά χρώματα

----------


## dimitris

> Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την όμορφη φωτογραφία, μάλλον μια από τις τελευταίες φωτογραφίες με τα Κρητικά χρώματα


 Ευχαριστω πολυ!
δυστυχως :Sad: , οπως φαινεται τελικα εχει αρκετους θαυμαστες η "Πασιφαη" και δεν της φαινοτανε...

----------


## kapas

στεναχωριεμαι οταν βλεπω τετοιες εικονες.... ας ελπισουμε ολοι οτι καποια φορα θα ξαναταξιδεψει στις θαλασσες μας και ποιος ξερει; ισως με τα σινιαλα καποιας "ελληνικης" εταιρειας...... :Sad:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

H EIKONA ΠΟΥ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΖΟΥΝ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΙΓΚΙΠΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΤΣΙΜΙΝΙΕΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΨΥΧΟΠΛΑΚΩΤΙΚΗ....ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ ΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΟΙΑΣ

----------


## japan

Ισώς το δυσκολότερο σινιάλο στη τοποθέτηση και αντίθετα

PASIFAE -.JPG

----------


## meco

> H EIKONA ΠΟΥ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΖΟΥΝ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΙΓΚΙΠΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΤΣΙΜΙΝΙΕΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΨΥΧΟΠΛΑΚΩΤΙΚΗ....ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ ΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΟΙΑΣ


Ας τα να πάνε είναι...  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## apollo_express

Κρίμα τέτοιο καράβι να το πουλήσουν. Δεν το έφερναν στο Αιγαίο!

----------


## lissos95

καλησπερα jean nicoli το νεο ονομα τησ πασιφαησ συμφωνα με το marinetraffic!

----------


## nkr

Σε ποιο δρομολογιο θα μπει το pasifae palace?

----------


## dimitris

παει η φιλη μας η "Πασιφαη" οπως ειπε και ο φιλος lissos95... :Sad: 
PASIPHAE.jpg

----------


## prutanis

Δεν ειναι λυπηρο...? κοιταξτε τι λεει η κοπια απο το ais δεν υπαρχουν φωτογραφιες ενα πλοιο που οι περισοτεροι εχουμε φωτογραφησει το εχουμε ζησει τοσα χρονια στην χωρα μας πολλοι εχουν ταξιδεψει μαζι του  να σου λεει δεν υπαρχουν φωτογραφιες καταχωρηστε μια........:sad:

----------


## ελμεψη

Μια φωτογραφία ρε παιδιά,και άλλα καράβια αλλάζουν όνομα αλλά αφήνουν κάποιες φώτο, σε αυτό καμία,ότι και να κάνουν πάντα θα το θυμόμαστε με το δικό του όνομα και όχι με αυτό το Jean Nicoli,που ένα σορό καράβια έχουν αυτό το όνομα.Για αυτούς που θέλουν να χούν μια ανάμνηση από αυτό το μοναδικό πλοίο ας πατήσουν εδώ και ας θυμηθούνε τα παλια.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Βαλαμε βαλαμε αγαπητε μου φιλε. Ο Δημητρης πρωτος, μετα εγω και ολως τυχαιως οι πρωτες φωτογραφιες ειναι με τα συνιαλα της Minoan ενω στη περιγραφη και οι δυο φωτογραφιες μιλανε για την Πασιφαη και οχι για το Jean Nicoli...  :Wink: 

Δες εδω: http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/...mmsi=226280000

----------


## dimitris

Μπραβο Διονυση!!! ετσι παντα "Πασιφαη"

----------


## Speedkiller

Έγινε αυτό που φανταζόμουν!Προφανώς κάναν νέα καταχώριση στη Βάση δεδομένων τους με όνομα Jean Nicoli!To πλοίο όντως ήταν πολύ αγαπητό για να μην έχει φώτο!Και γω είχα βάλει!Ορίστε και η παλιά καταχώριση ως Πασιφάη Παλάς!Εχει μείνει κανονικά!Απλα πλέον δε θα σχετίζεται με το εν λόγω πλοίο!

----------


## dimitris

Πριν λιγη ωρα...
Jean Nicoli.JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Πριν λιγη ωρα...
> Jean Nicoli.JPG


*Μπράβο Δημήτρη πανέμορφη φωτογραφία!!Αχ σπαράζει η καρδιά μου βλέποντας την ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ να αλλάζει χρώματα....

*

----------


## .voyager

:Sad:  Πραγματικά μου βγαίνει αυτό το Emoticon... 
Θα πραμείνει κούκλα, παιδιά, όμως... Θα δείτε με τα μπλε.
Ξέρουμε πότε αναχωρεί;

----------


## marioskef

Μια ερώτηση παιδιά...
Το γκρί χρώμα στη θέση του κόκκινου γιατί έχει τοποθετηθεί. Δεν μπορούσαν να βάψουν κατευθείαν πάνω του?

----------


## nkr

Ειναι πραγματικα κριμα να φευγει αυτος ο βαποραρος που κοσμουσε την θαλασσα της Αδριατικης ας του ευχηθουμαι να ειναι καλοταξιδο στο καινουργιο του δρομολογιο και στις δυσκολες θαλασσες που θα ταξιδευει

----------


## giannisk88

Να κάνω μία ερώτηση.Αυτή τη στιγμή που βρίσκεται?
Α μόλις το εντόπισα!!!Βρίσκετε Ελευσίνα ακόμα!!!!

Παντως ότι χρώμα και να του βάλουν το πλοίο θα είναι κούκλα!!!!

----------


## nkr

Ξερουμε πια μερα αναχωρει για την Γαλλια?

----------


## scoufgian

το JEAN NICOLI ως ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ ,κατα την πρωτη παρουσιαση του, στο λιμανι του Ηρακλειου.Διακρινεται στη φωτογραφια ,αρκετος κοσμος ακριβως πανω απο τη γεφυρα.Φωτογραφια απο το λευκωμα 30ΧΡΟΝΙΑ MINOAN LINES
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33414

----------


## nkr

Φανταστικη φωτογραφια για αυτο τον βαποραρο που θα το αποχωρηστουμε.Πραγματικα μπραβο :Very Happy:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Κριμα ! Και ημουν φαν της !

----------


## nkr

Ποτε ειναι τραβηγμενη η φωτογραφια?

----------


## sea world

> Ξερουμε πια μερα αναχωρει για την Γαλλια?


SYMFWNA ME PLHROFORIES APO TOUS FILOUS THS SNCM, TO PLOIO THA ANAXWRHSEI APO THN XWRA MAS STIS 30 TOY MHNA!! :Sad:

----------


## nkr

Αληθεια κριμα που φευγει και οι ημερες πλησιαζουν πολυ γρηγορα και θα το χασουμε το καμαρι της Πατρας.

----------


## Speedkiller

Το μόνο κόκκινο που έχει μείνει στη Πασιφάη είναι η τσιμινιέρα και το όνομα στην πλώρη που έιναι ακομα γραμμένο!Μπλε Λουριδα στο προ-τελευταίο deck και μια που ξεκινα απ την ίσαλο και ανεβαίνει προς τα πάνω με καποιο σχετικά μεγάλο πλάτος!Κατα τα άλλα όλα έχουν ασπρισει!

----------


## scoufgian

για καπου το εβαλε το JEAN NICOLI συνοδεια ρυμουλκων

----------


## apari

Ερχόμενος σήμερα στην Αθήνα απο Ζάκυνθο είχα την ευκαιρία να σταματήσω να το χαζέψω (απο τα διόδια) στα λευκά και μπλέ του χρώματα.
Παραμένει πολύ όμορφο αλλά και πολύ "ξένο" με αυτό το συνδιασμό χρωμάτων.

----------


## nkr

Πραγματικα δεν του πανε καθολου τα μπλε χρωματα του πηγαιναν πιο ωραια τα κοκκινα.

----------


## giorgos_249

http://accel10.mettre-put-idata.over...ean-nicoli.jpg

*Tin brika sto google.*

----------


## Vortigern

> http://accel10.mettre-put-idata.over...ean-nicoli.jpg
> 
> Tin brika sto google.


Αποκλειεται να ειναι αυτο....αφου τωρα το βαφουν....Μηπως υπαρχουν και αλλα με το ιδιο ονομα.? :Confused:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Τελικά η φωτο είναι πολύ παραπλανητική. Τα χρώματα είναι ψεύτικα!!!*

----------


## Vortigern

> *Τελικά η φωτο είναι πολύ παραπλανητική. Τα χρώματα είναι ψεύτικα!!!*


και οχι μονο...εχουν βαψει και τα σχοινια εκει στο ονομα..

----------


## Speedkiller

Μηπως είναι απλώς ένα photoshop για το πως πιθανο να είναι???Αν και είναι αποτυχημένο μιας και μετα την Ισαλο του βάφουν μια μπλε λωρίδα που εδώ δεν υπάρχει...

----------


## hayabusa

νομιζω πως είναι προφανές πως πρόκεταια για μια κακώς επεξεργασμένη φωτογραφία...παρατηρήστε το όνομα στην πλώρη του πόσο χαλια φαίνεται..

----------


## sea world

KYRIOI MHN TRELAINESTE. H APANTHSH EINAI APLH!!
STO EKSWTERIKO EXOUN FAN CLUB (OPWS ESEIS TO NEL CLUB :Razz: ) POU KANOUN DIAFORES SYZHTHSEIS KAI METASKEYES PLOIWN!! :Wink: 
H FOTO EINAI PALIA APO TOTE POU LEGAN OTI THA PAROUN H' TO PASIFAH H' TO BLUE STAR 1 KAI TA EIXAN FTIAKSEI KAI TA DYO ME TA XRWMATA THS ETAIREIAS TOYS KAI TO ONOMA JEAN NICOLI GIA NA TA DOYN OSOI DEN TA KSERAN!
SO SIMPLE :Wink:

----------


## BULKERMAN

φευγει το πλοιο????? βλεπω ενα ρυμουλκο διπλα του το Ατλας και το πλοιο με ταχυτητα σιγα-σιγα 0,5.

----------


## Γιώργος Αίγιο

παει και ενα ακομα ελληνικο καμαρι!δυστιχος αυτα δεν επρεπε να φευγουν!

----------


## OLENI

Καλοτάξιδο, μακάρι να το δούμε ξανα στα λιμάνια μας , έστω και με μπλέ άσπρα χρώματα... :Sad:

----------


## nkr

Ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να το φερουν εδω,αλλα οπως γνωριζουμε ειχε παρει το superfast x και δεν εκατσε και πολυ και το ναυλωσε η ΑΝΕΚ μακαρι να συμβει το ιδιο.

----------


## giorgos_249

Το πρώτο και το δεύτερο JEAN NICOLI 

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/jean_nicoli_2002_b_8.htm

----------


## OLENI

Αυτό ήταν και το δικό μου σκεπτικό , όταν έγραφα το έγραφα.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την όμορφη φωτογραφία...

----------


## dimitris

Αυτη την στιγμη το ais το δειχνει παλι σαν PASIPHAE PALACE με την Γαλλικη του σημαια βεβαια... :Very Happy:

----------


## lissos95

οντωσ ετσι ειναι! λετε να εχουμε καμμια εκπληξη! να το ναλυωση η ΑΝΕΚ οπωσ το προηγουμενω? νυν SEAFRANCE MOLIERE.

----------


## nkr

Λετε μακαρι!!!Μακαρι!!!

----------


## dimitris

Επανηλθε στα κανονικα του... :Very Happy:

----------


## lissos95

κριμα τσαμπα ονειρα καναμε....

----------


## .voyager

Tο πλοίο έχει πέσει από τη δεξαμενή. Είναι σχεδόν ολόλευκο με μπλέ μέχρι λίγο πάνω από την ίσαλο γραμμή, λευκό φουγάρο και το λογότυπο SNCM σε αυτό και στις μπάντες. Επίσης, έχει στο ένα κατάστρωμα ζωνάρι μπλε, όπως τα μικρά Blue Star, και φυσικά το νέο όνομα "Jean Nicoli" και νηολογήμένο στο Ajaccio της Κορσικής, όπως και το πρώην. Κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη, είναι πλέον ακόμη πιο ωραίο, είναι πανέμορφο!

----------


## .voyager

¶κυρο μήνυμα, παρακαλώ να διαγραφεί!
Ευχαριστώ και συγγνώμη.

----------


## nkr

Γιατι να διαγρφει φιλε προσωπικη του ειναι η γνωμη

----------


## .voyager

> Γιατι να διαγρφει φιλε προσωπικη του ειναι η γνωμη


Βρε το δικό μου μήνυμα λέω να διαγραφεί, έκανα διπλό post κατά λάθος  :Very Happy:

----------


## kapas

> Tο πλοίο έχει πέσει από τη δεξαμενή. Είναι σχεδόν ολόλευκο με μπλέ μέχρι λίγο πάνω από την ίσαλο γραμμή, λευκό φουγάρο και το λογότυπο SNCM σε αυτό και στις μπάντες. Επίσης, έχει στο ένα κατάστρωμα ζωνάρι μπλε, όπως τα μικρά Blue Star, και φυσικά το νέο όνομα "Jean Nicoli" και νηολογήμένο στο Ajaccio της Κορσικής, όπως και το πρώην. Κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη, είναι πλέον ακόμη πιο ωραίο, είναι πανέμορφο!


καλα βρε χρηστο, φωτο δεν εχει να δουμε και εμεις???? :Razz:

----------


## .voyager

> καλα βρε χρηστο, φωτο δεν εχει να δουμε και εμεις????


Έχω αλλά για να ανεβάσω πρέπει να πάω σε νετ καφέ. Το πρόβλημα που δημιουργήθηκε ενδεχομένως με την αλλαγή server και δεν ανεβαίνουν με το λειτουργικό μου (macintosh), δεν έχει λυθεί. Θα προσπαθήσω να πάω να τις ανεβάσω πριν βγω απόψε  :Sad:

----------


## .voyager

Oρίστε, λοιπόν, η Πασιφάη μας με τα νέα σινιάλα. Πιστεύω να μας επιβεβαιώσει κάποιος την ημερομηνία αναχώρησης μήπως το πετύχουμε στον απόπλου...

IMG_1950.JPG
IMG_1940.JPG
IMG_1941.JPG

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Και παλι ΚΟΥΚΛΑΡΑ είναι !!!!!!!!! Κριμα πάντως που φευγει ! Θα δείρω κανεναν Γαλλο μου φαινεται ! Και την Πασιφαη τωρα,και την Αρετούσα παλαιοτερα! Ημαρτον !

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Α,η αναχώρηση προβλέπετε μεθαύριο! :Sad:

----------


## nkr

Τοσο νωρις μα μολις τωρα βγηκε.Παντως πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια αν και του πηγαιναν πιο πολυ τα κοκκινα χρωματα,κριμα που φευγει.:sad::sad::sad:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Έτσι έχει ακουστεί απο Ελευσίνα μεριά ! Δεν 8ερω αν ισχυει !

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Kαι η διαφημηστικη φωτο του πλοίου απο το site της εταιρείας :www.sncm.fr ...

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Που βρίσκετε το πλοίο τώρα ?...

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΕΣ ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ.ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΤΑ ΣΙΝΙΑΛΑ ΤΩΝ ΜΙΝΩΙΚΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΑΝ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ

----------


## mike_rodos

> Που βρίσκετε το πλοίο τώρα ?...


Eκεί που παραδώθηκε στους Γάλλους, στην Ελευσίνα δηλαδή...

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Δεν θα έρθει να μας χαιραιτησει απο τον Πειραιά ???...

----------


## nkr

Δεν νομιζω να ερθει αλλα μακαρι να το αποχαιρετησουμε στο μεγαλο λιμανι.

----------


## ndimitr93

Μερικές φώτο έχουν ανέβει και στο marine traffic......

----------


## nkr

Δεν του πανε καθολου τα μπλε,για μια ακομη φορα κριμα που φευγει. :Sad:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

:cry:Δηλαδή έφυγε...?...:cry:

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Καλά του ταξίδια και εκεί που θα πάει.....ο Αϊ Νικολας να το συνοδέυει πάντα.....

----------


## nkr

Ηταν ενα απο τα καλυτερα καραβια της Αδριατικης που βοηθησε την MINOAN να ανεβει μαζι με τα υπολοιπα καραβια της. :Sad:

----------


## Speedkiller

Πρωτού αρχίσουμε να λέμε ο καθένας το δικό του ας το ψαξουμε κ λίγο!Το πλοίο είναι ακόμα ελευσίνα!!!Χαλαρωστε!Αυριο μάλλον μας χαιρετά...

----------


## frost

Νάτοοοο  :Wink: 

jnicoli.JPG

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Oυφ! Ησύχασα!...Αύριο οποιος φωτορεπόρτερ μπορεί να πάει να το τιμήσει...Μήπως,λέω μήπως η ΜΙΝΟΑΝ εχει βάλει σκοπό, ολα τα καράβια της να έχουν το ίδιο σχήμα φουγάρου...?...Έτσι φαίνετε....

----------


## Ergis

θα πω και εγω την ταπεινη μου γνωμη.........

ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΤΙΠΑΘΕΣΤΑΤΟ!!!!!:-x:-x:-x

αλλιως το περιμενα και αλλιως το εκαναν....

----------


## nkr

Σημερα θα φυγει η pasifae για αλλη γη και αλλα μερη. :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## BULKERMAN

πρεπει να εφυγε ...δεν φαινεται πουθενα.

----------


## speedrunner

> πρεπει να εφυγε ...δεν φαινεται πουθενα.


Στην Ελευσίνα είναι ακόμη.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Kαι πότε θα μας αφήσει... ?...:cry:

----------


## nkr

Λογικα πρεπει να μας αφησε γιατι η παραδοση ηταν μεχρι τις 30 Μαρτιου.:sad::cry:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Το AIS το δείχνει ακόμα εδώ...

----------


## nkr

Γραψε λαθος φιλε αυτο το ακουσα στον αερα.

----------


## .voyager

To πρώην Πασιφάη, νυν Jean Nicoli, περιμένοντας στην Ελευσίνα για να αναχωρήσει για Γαλλία.

----------


## nkr

Τελικα ποτε φευγει?

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Μήπως υπάρχουν φωτο κατα την αλλαγή του ζωγραφιστου πριγκιπα με τον αλουμινενιο ?

----------


## Trakman

> Τελικα ποτε φευγει?


Όταν φύγει θα το μάθεις όπως όλοι μας.

----------


## dimitris

Ευχομαι το ais τωρα να μας κανει πλακα μη μας φυγει νυχτα τουλαχιστον να το δουμε στα μπλε απο κοντα...
αν κι απ'οσο ξερω ο διαυλος τη νυχτα ειναι κλειστος

----------


## nkr

Απ οτι ειδα υπαρχει στο ais μια κινητικοτητα στην ελεφσινα αυτην την στιγμη απο το Jean Nicoli λετε να φευγει?

----------


## ελμεψη

Κάτι φήμες το θέλουνε να έχει πρόβλημα με τα χαρτιά του και θα καθυστερήσει ακόμα λίγο.Για αυτο δεν εφυγε και την προγραμματισμενη ημερομηνια.Αλλα προσοχη *δεν* ειναι κατι επισημο

----------


## dimitris

nkr απο χθες κανει κινησεις το βαπορι και το ais που κοιτας μια το δειχνει και μια οχι :Wink:

----------


## nkr

Συγγνωμη αλλα το ειδα και εβγαινε και νομιζα οτι εφευγε.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Τελικά...???:?:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Aπο το site των Νορβηγικών Ναυπηγείων Fosen Mek :www.fosenyards.no ,τα στοιχέια της Πασιφαης:Name:Pasiphae,Design:Nordvestconsult,DWT:  5510 dwt,LOA:200,3m,Pax:1.500,2185 lm,Yard Number:67,Beam:25,8m,Main Engine:MAN,Speed:26,4

----------


## Leo

Το πλοίομε τα νέα χρώματα, βρίσκεται αγκυροβολημένο στον κόλπο των θαυμάτων. Εκεί δηλαδή που δείχνει το ais εδώ και μερικές μέρες.

P1150916.jpg

----------


## prutanis

Ωραια φωτογραφια Καπετανιε δεν πιστευω να εξαφανιστει ξαφνικα και απο τη φωτογραφια? :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## hayabusa

οι Γάλλοι δεν έχουν καθόλου γούστο μου φαίνεται. απαίσια το βάψαν το βαπόρι...:-?

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Συμφωνώ,αλλα το πλοίο παραμένει μια κούκλα !!!

----------


## .voyager

Tέλεια, Leo!! Από που την έβγαλες;;;
Eμένα μ' αρέσει αρκετά, πέραν του μπλε στην πλώρη.

----------


## Leo

Αφού δεν πάει ο Μωάμεθ στο βουνό, πάει το βουνό στον Μωάμεθ!! Χρήστο η φωτογραφία είναι από το Μπατσί της Σαλαμίνας όπου βρέθηκα σήμερα το απόγευμα. Πιστεύω ότι το ψιλοβρόχι και η βαριά συννεφιά δεν έδωσαν καλό αποτέλεσμα. Είχα κατά νου να αφιερώσω αυτή την φωτογραφία στους speedkiller, dimitris και σε σένα αλλά δεν θεώρησα ότι είναι αντάξια αυτού που περιμένατε ή αυτού που εσείς θα μας παρουσιάσετε όταν φύγει  :Very Happy: .

----------


## .voyager

> θεώρησα ότι είναι αντάξια αυτού που περιμένατε ή αυτού που εσείς θα μας παρουσιάσετε όταν φύγει .


To αν θα το προλάβω εγώ να φεύγει είναι αμφίβολο τελικά! Παίζει να ξαναπάω Πάτρα την Τρίτη.
H photo είναι μια χαρά. Βλέπεις ξεκάθαρα την αλλαγή στο πλοίο.

----------


## dimitris

> Αφού δεν πάει ο Μωάμεθ στο βουνό, πάει το βουνό στον Μωάμεθ!! Χρήστο η φωτογραφία είναι από το Μπατσί της Σαλαμίνας όπου βρέθηκα σήμερα το απόγευμα. Πιστεύω ότι το ψιλοβρόχι και η βαριά συννεφιά δεν έδωσαν καλό αποτέλεσμα. Είχα κατά νου να αφιερώσω αυτή την φωτογραφία στους speedkiller, dimitris και σε σένα αλλά δεν θεώρησα ότι είναι αντάξια αυτού που περιμένατε ή αυτού που εσείς θα μας παρουσιάσετε όταν φύγει .


Leo ευχαριστουμε πολυ, να εισαι παντα καλα!!! το αν ειναι ανταξια ή οχι αστο δεν χρειαζεται να το συζηταμε :Wink:

----------


## nkr

Μπραβο φιλε Leo πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια. :Very Happy:  :Smile:

----------


## dimitris

Μετα απο τοσες μερες στη ραδα της Ελευσινας ξανα μεσα στο ναυπηγειο :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nkr

Καλα αυτο το καραβι δεν θα φυγει ποτε απο την Ελλαδα τελικα. :Very Happy:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Μακάρι...Μακάρι..!

----------


## .voyager

Το πλοίο χθες στην Ελευσίνα

IMG_2500.JPG

----------


## nkr

Μηπως εχουμε κανενα νεο το ποτε αναχωρει η εχει καποιο προβλημα?

----------


## hayabusa

είναι ιδέα μου ή έχει βαφτεί ο μισός βολβός ;

----------


## ελμεψη

Έχουν σκοπό να το περάσουν γαλάζιο φαρμάκι και το δοκιμάσανε σε ενα σημειο να δουν αν του παει? :Very Happy:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Έχουμε κανένα νέο απο το πλοίο ? Το μετάνιωσε η ΜΙΝΟΑΝ...? Μάλλον θα σουβλίσουμε παρέα με την ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ το αρνί !:-P

----------


## dimitris

Μπορει και να σουβλισουμε παρεα του :Very Happy: 
πριν λιγο εκαναν καποιες κινησεις πιθανον να εχει γυρισει πλευρο και απο το πρωϊ ειναι δυο ρυμουλκα κοντα του :Wink:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Ριμουλκά ? Λετε να ξανα ανέβει στην δεξαμενή ?

----------


## dimitris

Παρακολουθησε το λιγο στο ais και τωρα βγηκε στη ραδα...

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Ευχαριστω..!

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Τελικά ??? Το ΑΙΣ το δείχνει ακίνητο τώρα...

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Τελικά ανέβηκε στη δεξαμενή ? Και αν ναι για πιο λόγο ?

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ Ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΞΕΝΑ;ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ

----------


## jumpman

Σήμερα πέρασα από Ελευσίνα.Το πλοίο είναι δεμένο στους ντόκους δίπλα στις δεξαμενές.Δεν έχει ανέβει δεξαμενή.

----------


## prutanis

Το βαπορι εκανε δεξαμενισμο τον Νοεμβριο και ανεβηκε παλι μολις ηρθε στην Ελευσινα με την αγορα του απο τους Γαλλους και αλλαξε τα χρωματα και τα σινιαλα του,υπαρχει καποιος λογος ν'ανεβει παλι στην δεξαμενη? δεν νομιζω...

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Μπορεί να το μετάνιωσε η ΜΙΝΟΑΝ & να ξαναβαφτεί κόκκινο...Βέβαια αυτά είναι ΌΝΕΙΡΑ Πασχαλινής νυκτός !

----------


## nkr

Παντως καποιο προβλημα υπαρχει αλλιως δεν θα καθυστερουσε τοσο.

----------


## Leo

Όταν δεν ασχολείστε, αφού δεν ξέρετε έτσι κι αλλιώς, τότε θα φύγει και το πλοίο να ησυχάσουμε κι εμείς.

----------


## scoufgian

το πλοιο θ αναχωρησει τελος της επομενης εβδομαδας.απλα κριθηκε απαραιτητο καποιες εργασιες να γινουν στα Ναυπηγεια Ελευσινας ,μιας και τα ελληνικα χερια ξερουνε καλυτερα το πλοιο...........

----------


## dimitris

Ξεκινησε ας του πουμε γεια!!! :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

γεια!!! :Smile:  :Smile: 



χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

Hola
Hoi
Salut
やあ
 مرحبا

Ch&agrave;o

Γεια σου


Καλα ταξιδια να εχει οπου και αν παει..!!!!Αντιο...

----------


## ndimitr93

Αντίο.............................................  ................... :Sad:  :Sad: 
αντιο.JPG

----------


## japan

Οποτε μας την κανει. Ευχαριστουμε για την αμεση πληροφορηση τον SYLVER23 που το πηρε χαμπαρι πρωτος απο ολους  :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

> Οποτε μας την κανει. Ευχαριστουμε για την αμεση πληροφορηση τον SYLVER23 που το πηρε χαμπαρι πρωτος απο ολους


Διαβασε ενα ποστ ποιο πισω το γραφει ο Δημητρης οτι φευγη....

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Αντίο Πασιφάη...Καλά τα ταξίδια να έχεις..!*

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Καλα ταξιδια να εχει!!!που θα τα εχει γιατι ειναι βαπορακλα!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## OLENI

Καλά Ταξίδια... :Sad:

----------


## sylver23

λοιπον αντε να φτιαξουμε την σειρα .1ος χαμπαρι το πηρε ο νησος μυκονος και μου πε να δω το αις ..και αμεσως μου το πε και ο δημητρης..αρα τριτος και καταιδρωμενος

----------


## scoufgian

παλι καλα που καποιος το χε πει εδω καμια βδομαδα νωριτερα..........ρε παμε καλα ποιος το πε πρωτος.για σοβαρευτειτε λιγο.ελα και δεν εχω ορεξη..............

----------


## japan

> παλι καλα που καποιος το χε πει εδω καμια βδομαδα νωριτερα..........ρε παμε καλα ποιος το πε πρωτος.για σοβαρευτειτε λιγο.ελα και δεν εχω ορεξη..............


Να μην μακρηγορουμε, το θεμα ειναι ποιος το ειπε πρωτος απο τους πρωτους;Εξαλλου εσυ scoufgian δεν ειπες ποτε αναχωρει συγκεκριμενα, εγω απλα εγραψα ενα μπραβο για το αμεσο της ενημερωσης τη συγκεκριμενη στιγμη που εφευγε το πλοιο. Αν ειναι να ζουμε για το χειροκροτημα θα κανουμε το φορουμ χωρο ευχαριστιων που εχει γινει ηδη κατα τη γνωμη μου.

----------


## sylver23

για να επανελθουμε..ανεπτυξε ηδη 25.5 κομβους και εχει περασει την βουλιαγμενη..
αναμενουμε και τις φωτο απο 2 ανταποκριτες!

----------


## scoufgian

> Να μην μακρηγορουμε, το θεμα ειναι ποιος το ειπε πρωτος απο τους πρωτους;Εξαλλου εσυ scoufgian δεν ειπες ποτε αναχωρει συγκεκριμενα, εγω απλα εγραψα ενα μπραβο για το αμεσο της ενημερωσης τη συγκεκριμενη στιγμη που εφευγε το πλοιο. Αν ειναι να ζουμε για το χειροκροτημα θα κανουμε το φορουμ χωρο ευχαριστιων που εχει γινει ηδη κατα τη γνωμη μου.


 δυστυχως φιλε japan δεν καταλαβες το τροπο γραψιματος μου.δεν πειραζει .να σαι καλα

----------


## dimitris

Παρτε και μια φωτο,καποιες θα μπουν στην gallery μας :Wink: 
και να σταματησει ο διαλογος με το ποιος το ειπε πρωτος... δεν οφελει
Ευχαριστω!
.........

----------


## Speedkiller

> Παρτε και μια φωτο,καποιες θα μπουν στην gallery μας
> και να σταματησει ο διαλογος με το ποιος το ειπε πρωτος... δεν οφελει
> Ευχαριστω!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36602


Aμα μένεις δίπλα.... :Cool: Αυτά είναι...

----------


## dimitris

Φωτο 1
φωτο 2
Κωστα αμα εμενα διπλα-διπλα θα ηταν ακομα καλυτερα, τωρα τρεχω για να προλαβω καποια πραγματα :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Φωτο 1
> φωτο 2
> Κωστα αμα εμενα διπλα-διπλα θα ηταν ακομα καλυτερα, τωρα τρεχω για να προλαβω καποια πραγματα


To δίπλα είναι μεταφορικό!Τι να πούμε εμείς?Τι να πει ο voyager??? :Wink: 

Αν και δεν τιθεται κανένα θέμα συγκρισης με αυτές που προηγήθηκαν αυτή *αφιερώνεται στον Leo* για τις βάρδιες στο ais *και στον voyager* που ήρθε απο μακριά να την δει κ γαι λίγο την έχασε...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36604

----------


## sylver23

πατριωτη (voyager) το εχασες το κορμι!!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## .voyager

Επέστρεφα Αθήνα κι ήμουν στο ύψος των Μεγάρων περίπου όταν έπεσε σήμα στο κινητό, αλλά δυστυχώς την έχασα για λίγα λεπτά! Ευτυχώς ήταν ο Δημήτρης εκεί κι ο Speedkiller! Ευχαριστούμε για τις φώτος  :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

Παιδια σας ευχαριστω!
κι εγω το πηρα χαμπαρι την ωρα που μιλουσαμε με τον Sylver στο msn και ηδη ειχε φτασει στον διαυλο της Σαλαμινας, αν δεν ειχα την μηχανη να παω γρηγορα στον ΝΜΔ δεν θα το προλαβαινα,οι φωτογραφιες ειναι αφιερωμενες σε ολα τα μελη του nautilia.gr αλλα και στον καπτεν μας και φιλο Leo οπως ο speedkiller γιατι κι εγω οταν εφευγα απο το σπιτι του αφηνα μηνυμα και του ελεγα να με ειδοποιηση αν φυγει το βαπορι :Very Happy:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Κρίμα...!:cry::cry::cry: Καλά ταξίδια να έχεις ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ...! Ζω με την ελπίδα οτι θα ξαναγυρίσεις σε εμένα !

----------


## mike_rodos

Καλά ταξίδια να έχει η ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ ως Jean Nicoli... ΄Ενα καράβι έφυγε από τα ελληνικά νερά κάποιο άλλο θα έρθει στην θέση του... Πάντως διάβασα τα προηγούμενα post, και έχω να πώ στους φίλους μου από το nautilia.gr ευτηχώς που δεν μένεται στην Ιαπωνία!

----------


## nkr

Καλα ταξιδια στις καινουργιες θαλασσες που θα αντιμετωπισει το Jean Nicoli. :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Παιδια ευχομαι το πλοιο να εχει καλυ τυχη στην νεα του γραμμη και να γραψει ιστορια ιδια με αυτη που εγραψε στην ελληνικη ακτοπλοοια.Θα ηθελα μια μερα να το δω στα παλια του λημερια στην Πατρα με Ελληνικα σινιαλα η εστω αμα δεν γινεται αυτο να κανω αλλο ενα ταξιδι με αυτον τον αληθινο βαπορα.

----------


## Νaval22

> Αν ειναι να ζουμε για το χειροκροτημα θα κανουμε το φορουμ χωρο ευχαριστιων


Το θα ίσως μπορούσες να το παραλείψεις :mrgreen: :Mad: :twisted:

αντίο Πασιφαη εσένα δεν σε έκλαψε κανείς

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

¶κλαφτη  πήγε και η ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ,άκλαφτη πήγε και η ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ...!Υπάρχει κάποια μακέτα του πλοίου ?

----------


## hayabusa

ρε παιδια τι ακλαφτη και ιστοριες λετε; δεν παει για διάλυση το βαπόρι...η ιδιοκτησία του άλλαξε..

----------


## theofilos-ship



----------


## ndimitr93

Και αφού πέρασε Catania, κατευθύνεται προς το στενό της Messina και μετά ευθεία για Ajaccio...
πασ.JPG

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Φίλε Theofilos-ship την μακέτα απο τί την έφτιαξες και που την βρήκες ? Πολύ ωραία...!

----------


## theofilos-ship

Χαρτονι και ξυλο.και τα σχεδια πλοιου. :Wink:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Τα σχέδια πού τα βρήκες ?

----------


## diomides

τα σχεδια του τα ειχε δημοσιευσει ο εφοπλιστης σ ενα συγκριτικο αφιερωμα με το superfast IV ιανουαριο 1999 νομιζω.. :Confused:

----------


## theofilos-ship

Τσακαλι ο diomides..επεσες μεσα...ειχε πλανα και απο τα 2 πλοια:mrgreen:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Δυστυχώς,δέν τα έχω ... :Sad:

----------


## giannisk88

Διαβασα πρίν λίγο οτι ακυρώθηκε το παρθενικό του ταξίδι με τα νέα χρώματα και οτι αντικαταστήθηκε απο το Monte D'Oro..
Ο λόγος της ακύρωσης δεν αναφέρεται.
Αν γνωριζεται κατι περισσότερο εδώ είμαστε..

----------


## dimitris

Δειτε εδω καποιες φωτογραφιες απο το εσωτερικο του...στη Γαλλια.

----------


## scoufgian

> Δειτε εδω καποιες φωτογραφιες απο το εσωτερικο του...στη Γαλλια.


 ηταν που ηταν πανεμορφο ,το καναν ακομα πιο καλο.......

----------


## OLENI

Πραγματικά πανέμορφο

----------


## nkr

Πολυ πιο ωραιο ειναι μεσα τωρα το καραβι.Μωρε μπραβο στους Γαλλους και δεν τους το χα.

----------


## kapas

θα πειτε και σε εμας που δεν εχουμε μπει ποτε στο καραβι, τι αλλαγες εχουν κανει γιατι εμενα δεν μου λενε κατι οι φωτο? :Razz:  δεν λεω ωραιοτατο μεσα αλλα δεν το εχω δει και πριν για να συγκρινω :Wink:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> θα πειτε και σε εμας που δεν εχουμε μπει ποτε στο καραβι, τι αλλαγες εχουν κανει γιατι εμενα δεν μου λενε κατι οι φωτο? δεν λεω ωραιοτατο μεσα αλλα δεν το εχω δει και πριν για να συγκρινω


 δεν εχουν αλλαξει σχεδον τιποτα απ οτι βλεπω! :Wink:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Κουκλί είναι...!

----------


## ndimitr93

> δεν εχουν αλλαξει σχεδον τιποτα απ οτι βλεπω!


Είδα και κάτι δελφίνια στους τοίχους άρα μερικά στοιχεία Μινωικής Κρήτης έχουν απομείνει ακόμα πάνω του!!! :Razz:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Το καραβι αστερι οπως παντα.Εχω ταξιδεψει με το πλοιο 2 φορες και ακομα οποτε το βλεπω με εντυπωσιαζει.

----------


## .voyager

Σκαναρισμένη φώτο του πλοίου στην Πάτρα ξημερώματα, από τον Ερωτόκριτο επί Cerbini, καταπλέοντας από Venezia.

IMG_0039.jpg

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

:shock:Απίθανη:shock:...!

----------


## .voyager

Η Πασιφάη μουτζουρώνει τον ορίζοντα του δειλινού.
Στον Κάρολο ;-)

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια!!!ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!!!!!

----------


## manolis m.

Eδω στην τελευταια του επισκεψη στο λιμανι του πειραια με την κοκκινη φορσια των Μινωικων !!
PB280182.jpg
PB290183.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

Δεν ντρέπονται λιγο-λίγο....έχουν τέτοι γρήγορο πλοίο, και ταξιδεύει με 18!!! :Mad:  Ας αγόραζαν άλλο.........

----------


## diagoras

πραγματικα κ αυτο κ το ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ των μινωικων νυν MEGA EXPRESS THREE νομιζω ταξιδευει με 13 το πολυ κομβους

----------


## Leo

Αυτό το 13 κόμβους, είναι κατ εκτίμιση ή το είδες/διάβασες κάπου??

----------


## diagoras

το εχω διαβασει και το εχω δει στο ais  αλλα το ais καποιες φορες κανει λαθος αλλα το διαβασα και σε διαφημηστικο της εταιριας

----------


## hayabusa

και τι ακριβώς έλεγε το διαφημιστικό; "Πολύτελεια και άνεση με 13 κομβους..." ; :lol:

----------


## diagoras

οχι ελεγε πως ταξιδευει με 15 κομβους στο site της εταιριας αλλα το ειδα καμια 2-3 φορες να ταξιδευει με 13 κομβους

----------


## sylver23

> πραγματικα κ αυτο κ το ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ των μινωικων νυν MEGA EXPRESS THREE νομιζω ταξιδευει με 13 το πολυ κομβους


To site της corsica and sardinia ferries αναφερει οτι το Mega express 3 ταξιδευει με 30 κομβους

Στο site τωρα της SNCM δεν αναφερει καν ταχυτητα για το Jean Nicoli

----------


## diagoras

30 κομβους δεν πηγαινε ουτε στην Ελλαδα νομιζω με 27-29 παντως το εχω δει να ταξιδευει με 13 ομως αυτα τα ξερουμε το ais κανει συχνα λαθη

----------


## sylver23

Δεν ειπα το ποσο παει .Ειπα το τι λενε τα σαιτ των εταιριων που αναφερεις οτι ειδες αυτες τις ταχυτητες πλην του αις που δεν ασχολουμαι.

----------


## jumpman

Πάντως πληροφοριακά προχτές είδα στο ais τον βάπορα να πηγαίνει με 27 μιλάκια. Δεν ξέρω φίλε μου γιατί γράφεις τέτοια σχόλια. Κάθε πλοίο πάει όσο πρέπει και όσο του λέει η εταιρεία του.

----------


## diagoras

μπορει να ηταν τυχαιο μπορει να εκανε λαθος το ais μπορει να κανω λαθος κι εγω μαλλον το πυθανοτερο

----------


## ελμεψη

Απο καρποσταλ που επεσαν στα χερια μου απο ταξιδιωτικο γραφειο,το πλοιο με τα χαρακτηριστικα του.Αφιερωμενη στους λατρεις του πλοιου.
Pasiphae Palace.jpg

Pasiphae Palace 2.jpg

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Απο καρποσταλ που επεσαν στα χερια μου απο ταξιδιωτικο γραφειο,το πλοιο με τα χαρακτηριστικα του.Αφιερωμενη στους λατρεις του πλοιου.
> Pasiphae Palace.jpg
> 
> Pasiphae Palace 2.jpg


 το πες και το κανες!! :Smile:  :Surprised: φοβερο ντοκουμεντο το οποιο ελειπε απο το αρχειο με διαφημιστικα φυλλαδια των μινωικων(και οχι μονο)που διατηρω εδω και χρονια!ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΠΑΙΧΤΟΣ ελμεψη!! :Razz:

----------


## diomides

ηγουμενιτσαααααα

HPIM0020.JPG

----------


## raflucgr

Jean Nicoli leaving Porto Vecchio on 16/07/09.

----------


## Apostolos

Να τολμήσω να πώ ότι είναι ποιο ωραίο με τα χρώματα της SNCM? Τα νέα της ΜΙΝΟΑΝ σα ξεθωριασμένο κόκκινο απο Hyundai αυτοκινητο ειναι...
Δεν τα συγκρίνουμε φυσικά με τα ανωτέρας κλάσσης πράσινα μπορντό και τον όμορφο πρίγκυπα...

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Ειδικα με τα πρωτα σινιαλα που ειχε η ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ ηταν μια κουκλα και μιση.

----------


## sea_serenade

Συμφωνώ με Απόστολο και Φίλιππο........χαλαρά πιο όμορφη η ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ με τα παλιά χρώματα των ΜΙΝΩΙΚΩΝ!!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QKMp...eature=related
Α ρε ΠΑΣΙΦΑΡΑ μας εχεις λείψει ρε γαμώτο............πραγματικη αρχόντισσα ήσουν με τα χρώματα των Μινωικών!!

----------


## ιθακη

sorry να κανω μια ερωτηση μπορει και χαζη αλλα τον τελευταιο καιρο εχω χαθει λιγο με την εξεταστηκη μου...θα εχει ιδιο ονομα με το superfast X στην ιδια εταιρια???

----------


## aeroplanos

> sorry να κανω μια ερωτηση μπορει και χαζη αλλα τον τελευταιο καιρο εχω χαθει λιγο με την εξεταστηκη μου...θα εχει ιδιο ονομα με το superfast X στην ιδια εταιρια???


Φιλε Ιθακη, το Jean Nicoli της SNCM εχει πωληθει στην Seafrance και πλεον εχει μετoνομαστει Seafrance Moliere.

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=16859

----------


## diagoras

Φιλε μου το superfast εχει πουληθει στη seafrance και η ΠΑΣΗΦΑΗ εχει ουσιαστικα παρει τη θεση του

----------


## ιθακη

ααα...thanks γιατι νομιζα οτι το ειχε απλα ναυλωσει η seafrance

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PASIPHAE PALACE στον προλιμενα του πειραια προπερσι το χειμωνα

IMG_5815.JPG

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Καταπληκτικη!Ευχαριστουμε πολυ φιλε Μπεν!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Α ρε Πασιφάραααααααααα....όπου κ να πας με ότι σινιάλα κ να σου έχουν φορέσει κ όποιο όνομα κ να σου δώσουν για μας θα εισαι πάντα η ΠΑΣΙΦΑΡΑ μας......
Κάλα σου ταξίδια κ πάντα έτσι να εκπλήσεις τους πάντες με την κομψότητα σου!!!!!!!Ας την δούμε κ΄εν πλω!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqQnUN_abRE:|:|

----------


## MILTIADIS

την διατηρουνε παντως σε πολυ καλη κατασταση.δεν κατηντησε οπως η ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> την διατηρουνε παντως σε πολυ καλη κατασταση.δεν κατηντησε οπως η ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ.


 Σε πάρα πολύ καλή κατάσταση....και μπράβο στη εταιρεία....το ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ κ μόνο με τα χρώματα που το έβαψαν το έθαψαν το βαπόρι....ΑΠΑΙΣΙΑ :Mad:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Η Πασιφαη στην Βενετια τον Αυγουστο του 2005.
Καράβια 009.jpg

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Η Πασιφαη στον πειραια...*

100_2120.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Απιθανη φωτογραφια φιλε Μανο.Φαντασου και να μην βαριοσουν να σκαναρεις.Η Πασιφαη κουκλα με αυτα τα σινιαλα

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Αχ ρε Μάνο τι  μας κάνεις απόψε κ θέμε να πάμε κ για καφέ.......που δεν το κόβω,με αυτα που ανεβάζεις!!!

----------


## MILTIADIS

> *Η Πασιφαη στον πειραια...*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71366





> Αχ ρε Μάνο τι μας κάνεις απόψε κ θέμε να πάμε κ για καφέ.......που δεν το κόβω,με αυτα που ανεβάζεις!!!


 του Αρτεμη ο καημος,πασιφαη&ικαρος.. :Wink: 
και δικος μου βεβαια!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Μια πλωρη για Μιλτιαδη.

*100_2145.jpg

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Πειραιας.Στο βαθος Σαπφω και Μυτιληνη.

*100_2175.jpg

----------


## MILTIADIS

Αυτα ειναι!!μας ξυπνας ωραιες πραγματικα αναμνησεις theofilos-ship!σ'ευχαριστουμε πολυ! :Smile:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ 2007 στην Πάτρα....η τελυταία φορα που είδα απο κοντά την υπέροχη Πασιφάη!!!Εκτοτε ηλπιζα να ταξιδέψω μαζί της αλλα δεν πρόλαβα.Η είδηση της πωλησής της ήταν κεραυνός εν αιθρία!!!Αφιερωμένες στον MILTIADI,vinman,Trakman,giannisk88,cpt Babi k theofilos-ship!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80551

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80552

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80553

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80556

----------


## MILTIADIS

Α!εχεις και τετοια ντοκουμεντα..και δεν μας τα ανεβαζες τοσο καιρο.. :Wink: κριμα παντως για το πλοιο!το καμαρωνουν αλλοι βεβαια τωρα..

----------


## theofilos-ship

> ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ 2007 στην Πάτρα....η τελυταία φορα που είδα απο κοντά την υπέροχη Πασιφάη!!!Εκτοτε ηλπιζα να ταξιδέψω μαζί της αλλα δεν πρόλαβα.Η είδηση της πωλησής της ήταν κεραυνός εν αιθρία!!!Αφιερωμένες στον MILTIADI,vinman,Trakman,giannisk88,cpt Babi k theofilos-ship!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80551
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80552
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80553
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80556


thanx ΑΡΤΕΜΙΕ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Marioukos

img_1000.jpgimg_1001.jpgimg_1002.jpgimg_1003.jpgimg_1004.jpg  :Surprised: 
Απ οτι φημολογειται η εταιρεια του ειναι στα σκαρια της πτωχευσης... Που θα καταληξει αν συμβει αυτο, το υπεροχο αυτο πλοιο ? ? ? Μαζι με το αδερφακι του Ικαρος, που απο μεθαυριο θα ειναι στον Πειραια για τις ετησιες των Κνωσσος και Φαιστος, κατ εμενα αποτελουν το πιο επιτυχημενο διδυμο νεων ναυπηγησεων της εταιρειας... Ειδικα στην Βενετια εκαναν θραυση !

----------


## Marioukos

img_1005.jpgimg_1006.jpgimg_1007.jpgimg_1008.jpgimg_1009.jpg  :Surprised:

----------


## Marioukos

img_1010.jpgimg_1011.jpgimg_1012.jpgimg_1013.jpgimg_1014.jpg  :Surprised:

----------


## Marioukos

img_1015.jpgimg_1016.jpg  :Surprised:   :Surprised:   :Surprised:

----------


## Appia_1978

Πανέμορφο, όπως όλα τα Νορβηγικά  :Smile:

----------


## Apostolos

Ας το θυμηθούμε στον Πειραιά σε μια μυθική μανούβρα στο πράσινο...
pasifae.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PASIFAE PALACE τον φεβρουαριο του 2007 στην ηγουμενιτσα

corfu (170).jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

39.jpg

Στην Ελευσίνα, _Μάρτιος 2009_. Κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη, πολύ ομορφότερο με τα χρώματα της SNCM. Ίσως βέβαια επειδή θεωρώ ότι το κόκκινο είναι χρώμα που ταιριάζει περισσότερο στις φράουλες και στα τριαντάφυλλα παρά σε πλοία.

40.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραίος ο παραλληλισμός σου για το χρώμα, ωραίες και οι φωτο σου. Εμείς απλά σ' ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## trelaras

Ανοιχτά της Κέρκυρας με ροτα την Ηγουμενίτσα το έτος 2007 όταν ακόμα ήταν στα νερά μας!!!!

DSC00054-001.JPG DSC00055-001.JPG

----------


## mitsakos

Το πλοιο πλεον θα ταξιδευει για την Corsica Linea. Με νεα χρωματα που του πανε πολυ...


https://scontent.fath2-1.fna.fbcdn.n...1c&oe=578AD08D
http://www.alta-frequenza.com/l_info..._rupture_81642
https://scontent.fath2-1.fna.fbcdn.n...20631618_o.jpg

----------


## avvachrist

Η *Πασιφάη* μας (Jean Nicoli) με τα νέα της χρώματα
12961220_1129806640397345_7097542960583061177_o.jpg12977010_1129830320394977_293404241222793001_o.jpg12976882_1129805000397509_8347173634023688758_o.jpg12957458_1129805180397491_1896395971654845307_o.jpg

Και εδώ μαζί με έναν παλιό της γνώριμο (Mega Express Three-Ωκεανός)
12983343_1129805957064080_1641686259771086118_o.jpg


ΠΗΓΗ: http://www.shipmania.net

----------


## SteliosK

Του πάνε τα χρώματα../photo.php?fbid=1020944 
πάλι καλά που δεν του τράβηξαν καμία μετασκευή όπως του Moby Tomy

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Μπα...μάλλον δεν προλάβαιναν!

----------

